# Starting Medicated FET - Part 3



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Loads of luck to you all!

Amanda x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Let's start this thread off by wishing Nicky 
GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK NICKY-NOODLE... our prayers are with you tomorrow    [/fly]


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Awwwww Kyla thanks hunni, I'm sooooooooooooooooo scared to do my test in the morning    I was pacing up & down earlier thinking 'shall I do it now' Or ' wait til the morning' Or even wait until af eventually shows   

I cant believe its finally here after such a long wait


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

GOOD LUCK NOODLE​
Sending you loads & loads and even more sticky vibes and babydust 

                                               

Take care hun...thinking of you...
Natasha xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

goodluck noodle                                                              

what time will you be testing hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK NOODLE    

mINXY-How did the b/t go  

Jobi-Not howling at the moon yet   

Jules-Ohhh your on the mad rollercoaster at last then well done


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

tomorrow Nicky
     
           

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow thanks girls for all them good luck messages, you are all so wonderful  

I know I keep repeating myself   but I'm so so scared to test, I cant really remember if I was this bad last cycle  

I dunno if I should test early in the morning or when I come home from work? Cos I dont wanna go to work if I get a BFN will I? I will see what I feel like in the morning I guess.

Thanks again for all the lovely messages

love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nicky do it in the morning hun, your wee will be nice and strong then to detect the hormones...i remember i was bricking testing last time, cried too while i was doing it    

Good luck


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Just popped on 2 wish..........
Nicky   4 testin 2 moro
                       
Sendin u all the                          in the world!
Love an  
Will b thinkin of u while i got my legs akimbo..................opps! not in that way!!


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nikki

I've been looking for you on the board. Just wanted to wish you a massive     for tomorrow.

Thinking of you.

Love Clo XXX


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

HI NIKKI

[fly]GOOD LUCK[/fly]

                                      

NATASHA ~ ANY NEWS HUNNI?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry not updated you before now...I posted on the 2ww board yesterday 

We got a BFP yesterday BUT it may still be ovitrelle in my system.  I had to do ovitrelle (similar to pregnyl hcg) at 8dpt...so yesterday was 6 days later.  Consultant had told me to still test at 14dpt but if even the faintest of positives then have to book in for a scan next Tues (21dpt) to confirm.

I also went for a BETA blood test last night so should get results today.

I tested again this morning and still positive...and I would've thought it would've been a bit fainter but its not...

...and I've always been under the assumption that it took approx 1 day for 1000iu to leave body so surely by today, 7 days after injection of 6500iu, that it wouldn't still be showing a clear positive ?

Anyway, waiting for result of blood test...and then got another blood test tomorrow night...if levels have risen then I think we can start to feel a little bit excited...at the moment we're being cautious as too scared to believe its real !!

So...still in limbo land...and my 2ww is now a 3ww !!!

Thanks for asking after me...and sending you all loads and loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes...come on FET sisters lets get those BFPs rolling !!!    

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Natasha - my fingers are crossed for you.  I really hope it stays positive!!!

Nicky - We are all eagerly awaiting your news.  Lets hope its good news!!!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are having good days!

Speak later 

Jules x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Natasha ~ fingers crossed that it is a positive positive


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Minxy

Wow certainly sounds like good news - well done - got everything crossed for your blood test - keep us updated 
How agonising that you have to wait even longer.  Thoughts and prayers with you  

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

mackie hows the mad monk this morning  

noodle i guess your gonna keep us waiting all day then   

kyla are you having a lie in  

emma 74 your quiet too whats going on  

hi to jobi dooley jules nicki and anyone else ive missed  

goodluck natasha


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry girls its a quick post from me & not very good news I'm afraid, tested negative this morning, & I'm heart broken to say the least, I really thought this time would be the one, but hey **** happens, I will catch up with you all later & thanks for all the lovely messages xx

nicky xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nicky   so sorry darling, life is so cruel   go and get yourself a massive bottle of wine hun and get absolutley bladdered..thinking of you and d/h  


Fudgey-Sorry hun, sooooo busy at work ...hope your ok and keeping sane   

Natasha-Im thinking its a BFP    let us know the blood levels  

Hi to everyone else

Well im still waiting for a/f i wish it would bloody shift itself


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Nikki ~ so so sorry hunni, we all had everything crossed for you. We are here if you need us  

Fudgey the mad monk is ok and still alive surprisingly - haven't chopped him up and put him in the freezer yet - but only on day 7 so there's plenty of time    
I think I have been given a dodgy supply of drugs (knew I shouldn't have got them off Ebay.........only joking) i feel constantly sick, achy and am so tired as well as still being slightly psychotic. Oh well next week AF is due which will fuel the fire and then only another 4 ish weeks to go!!  Will you all visit me in my padded cell.  ( now i know why i am in an office on my own with no windows a heavy door and plain walls   )

Hello to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

ohh nicky so sorry hun life is so unfair    

mackie   i know how you feel i neally broke dh arm   when he didnt open my curtains right ( i like them just right )

emma i forgive you get back and get some work done  

kyla you must be having a lovely lie in


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Nikki,  I can't say anymore........I'm so sorry.

Txxx
(I've PMed you)


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Nicky - I'm so so sorry! Look after yourself, spoil yourself and do anything that makes you feel better.

Natasha - hang in there

Can somebody answer a question for me - a lot of you seem to be waiting for AF to arrive.  Did you start on day 21 or day 1.  I started on day 1 with primulut tablets twice a day for five days and then buserelin injections once a day from day 2.  I don't think I am expecting an AF during my cycle.

Is anyone else doing it the same way as me?

Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Sorry hun dont know   im doing it the old fashioned way day 21


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi jules 

there is a short protocal and a long protocal and you are doing the the short i did the long 

lots of ladies do the short but i cant remember why the good news is your embies will be with you 

sooner as your not on meds for ages goodluck hun


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Nicky - big hugs huni


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Noodles*....sweetie... 

I'm so so sorry  Thinking of you & DH...look after yourselves



Take care
Natasha xx

*UPDATE: 6pm 8/11*

BETA hcg results were only 20.9 (6pm last night) so not looking good...Dr from hospital (not my consultant) said she'd expect them to be around 200. Will have to wait until bloods tomorrow and see if the levels have risen or dropped. If dropped then must just be the residual of ovitrelle and if by some miracle they've risen then perhaps it is the real thing.

I don't understand why I still got positive this morning...same test (clearblue) as yesterday morning...still as clear...I just would've thought it would've been fainter...anyway, we're still none the wiser but am feeling decidedly miserable this evening as I don't have a good feeling about it now 

Sorry for being so gloomy 
Thanks for all your support
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Natasha-  as you always say its not over yet till the old   shows and hopefully those levels will climb   cant they get back to you the same day with the results   i hope and pray it is a BFP with a bubs or two in there


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Emma 

As I'm having the tests done at 6pm the lab dont do anything with them until the next morning...so in theory I am getting the tests back same day...only had single embie transfer (other frostie didn't make it) so trying to hold on to thought that its still fighting to stay but not looking good...and I'm on so much progesterone then I'm sure this is what is holding AF back...I'm usually so positive about everything but this evening I feel so negative...hate it !! 

Thanks again...hope you're doing ok 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Minxy - Fingers crossed those levels rise nicely.

Nicky - I tried to call earlier but J said you were round your mums. Im so sorry about this cycle honey. ^cuddle^. 

Fudgey - No lie-in, back to work for me today. Not to bad though - got to sit down lots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening everyone

Natasha - I have everything crossed that those levels keep rising   

Noodles - am so sorry  

Lots of sticky   to everyone else


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Nicky

So sorry to hear your news hun

Take care and look after yourself 

Sara
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Natasha-Im doing fine thanks hun, just praying your levels are increasing tomorrow    this must be sooooo hard for you  

Nvh-Good to see you here  

Sara-How you doing mummy


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nicky love, really really sorry to hear your news. I hope you're having an evening with lots of tlc, wine and getting all those tears out of your system. On the upside it was an FET cycle so you can get back up and running quick if that's what you want to do.

I'm over on the hydrochicka board these days, hoping to do an FET in Jan. Pop in any time you feel like someone to talk to.

Sending you lots of strength and  

Clo XX

PS Don't think I've spoken to you before Minxy but wishing you loads of luck for next couple of days.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nicky  
I am so so sorry to read your news, I really don't know what to say you are so right life is so cruel and unfair   , 

i know words are of little comfort right now i so wish things were different for you  
Sara xxxx


Minxy - Fingers crossed those levels rise     must be driving you  
Kyla ~  have my fingerscrossed for you sweet keep thinking positive      

thinking of you all ~ sadly acupunture has not worked and af is not here Gp wouldnt give me anything to bring it on as he said to start tx you need a natural cycle  
So just waiting 
Sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh sorry the old   is messing you around    try raspberry leaf tea its meant to be good for starting unterine contractions hence lots of women take it for bringing on labour


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma thats great advise i will get some tomorrow thank yo u


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

a little dance for emma and mrs h 

                               

hope it turns up soon


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless you heart ! 
well keep on dancing as i have massive cramps this morning i am so hoping that this is it and AF is on her way,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the dance fudgey...Sara hope she turns up soon..

How are you today fudgey


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

GOOD MORNING

NATASHA ~ HOPING AND PRAYING THAT YOUR LEVELS RISE. THIS MUST BE SO HARD FOR YOU, NOT KNOWING. WE ARE THINKING ABOUT YOU. 

NIKKI ~  

HOW ARE YOU LADIES ON THE 2WW DOING   

HERE'S AN AF DANCE FOR ALL THOSE WHO ARE WAITING..........................
                                       

WELL TODAY I FEEL QUITE 'HUMAN' HEADACHE STILL THERE, AND BOOBS ARE SO SORE, BUT DON'T FEEL TOO PSYCHOTIC, AND THE SICKNESS IS EASING (WAS NAUSEOUS ALL DAY YESTERDAY).  SO AM NOW STRESSING THAT DRUGS AREN'T WORKING ANYMORE    AF ISN'T DUE TIL MONDAY/TUESDAY AS HAVE 32 ISH CYCLE, BUT I FEEL THAT SHE IS LURKING AND WILL NO DOUBT TURN UP TOMORROW AS WE ARE GOING TO STAY WITH FRIENDS AND TO SEE MUSE IN CONCERT.

HOPE EVERYONE IS OK.

MAC X


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

emma 74 im fine thanks can i do some ironing yet  

kyla dont work to hard  

mackie i see your gonna let the mad monk out of that locked cubboard   for the night enjoy your concert tomorrow

well im hot i cant understand it ive been like this for a couple of days 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hot eh   

Well lets hope its because your pg   

No you cant do your ironing yet   only if you take it easy  

Mackie-Thanks for the a.f dance


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Natasha - really hoping that those levels have risen. Fingers crossed for you x

Nicky - thinking of you!!

Fudgeyfu/Emma - thanks for your response. Guess I must be doing the short protocol.  My baseline scan is 21 Nov.  So far I haven't seen much in the way of side effects but its early days.  I seem to be hungry all the time though and tired!!!!!!  Think I had a slight headache at this time in my last cycle which lasted a few days but so far so good.  Will probably regret saying that tomorrow.

Mackie - how's things going?

Jobi - how are you?

Hi to everyone else on the thread 

Jules x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky* I'm so sorry for you & dh   

*Natasha* Keeping everything crossed for you hon

Dooleys


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for all your encouragement – cant believe that my "D/R hell" is only 3 days away – Yippee!  Bring it on – I cant wait to be reunited with my snow babies…. DH and I are off to Manchester tomorrow to see friends for the weekend so I’m sure there will be loads of news to catch up on when we get back... if I'm not too hungover I'll be back online sunday night - if not then maybe it'll be Monday!!!

Natasha Thoughts with you babe  

Mackie Glad you are not feeling so awful today – it really is the most hideous rollercoaster of physical and emotional feelings isn’t it?  We are all headed for the loony bin!!!  

Sara My thoughts are with you my old cycle buddy – I sooooooooo wish your AF would arrive.  Hope you’ve managed to get some raspberry tea in ya!  

Kyla Thinking of you hun, as your test date is my DR start date so I’m rootin for ya!!    

Fudgy Half way there now babe… everything crossed for ya!  

Jules Glad you’re not going with any S/E effects yet – long may it last!  

Hi Dooleys How ya doing?

Love and hugs to allcatch up with you all Sunday/Monday

Jobi xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jobi & All 

Sadly i totally forgot about the tea when i went out today but have booked another acupunture for tomorrow morning but have to say boobies are very big and sore so maybe maybe had cramps this morning think the acupunture is very helpful !! 

Not long now for your d/r ~ ah hun that was so sweet what you wrote about being  reunited with your snow babies   made me realise how much i want to see mine again ! 

Did anyone else get to se your embryos on screen ~ we even got a pic but i can't look at it,  
Glad your having a last day on the lash   as once your start tx and get pregnant no more of that      , 

Minxy ~  for your results tomorrow        thinking of you, 
Girls on 2ww thinking of you ~ hope your not driving yourself   with every twing and pain, 

Sorry this is such a quick post i need to go to bed keep going late and it's catching up on me 
Keep strong FET ladies 

Sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all  
Sara-Hope the old acup works hun...it is really good for bringing on a.fs.... 

Jobi-not long till you start jabbing hun  

Hi to fudgey,kyla,dooleys,jules and anyone else i have forgotten


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well im not feeling too positive this morning i just think it hasnt worked  

im going crazy   im analizing every little thing wondering if it has worked or not 

sorry about the moan girls its the waiting that gets to me 

hello to everyone


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

FUDGEY ~   TRY AND STAY POSITIVE SWEETY I KNOW IT IS HARD, EVERY TWINGE OR FEELING IS ANALYSED THEN REANALYSED. REMEMBER IT AIN'T OVER TIL IT'S OVER!  SPOIL YOUR SELF.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks mackie 

ive got a box of chockies hiding in the wardrobe im really tempted


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Mackie-How are you sweetie  

Fudgey-This is the worst part of the whole tx im afraid hun, but as mackie said its not all over till its over    why dont you tx yourself to a facial or manicure or something ....not the choccies hun


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, bad news for me (but not suprising I suppose). BFN this morning. I know I have two more days before the clinic test and I may have tested too early but let's be honest here: who does that ever happen to? I don't know anyone who got a BFN at 14dpo and then tested BFP two days later.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-so sorry hun   well a/f isnt here so could be worth a try   wait until your proper test date  
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

kyla im so sorry hun i thought this was gonna be your time hun    

but like emma said still test again  

you know where we are if you need us


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla* I haven't started singing yet so don't give up hon  I'm praying its a dud test & when you test on Monday it'll be positive. 
Sending you loads of    & 

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I hope everyone has enjoyed there weeked...fudgey how you getting on  

Well had acup last night and this morning its here   so i have b/l scan tomorrow afternoon so hoping that my lining is ok to start the next bit


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Back from a fantastic weekend with friends and will catch up with you all properly tomororow but just wanted to pop in to say.....

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW KYLA - I really hope that despite yesterday's test that tomorrow will bring you better news 

Jobi xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls !! 

Sorry for lack of personals had my nephew for 3 day  i am so so tired now ! boy that was pratice his 3 and into everything ! 

Sadly 2 session of acupunture hasn't worked so looks like i may not be having FET this year as if AF isnt here by 27th Nov then i can't have it as my clinic stop baselines on 30th Nov & clinic will close 17th Dec 
 oh well what will be will be ! 

Thinking of you all esp those on 2ww    
catch up with you all soon girls keep strong 
Love 
Sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Rocky and Ruby are soooooo cute   hope that a/f shows soon hun   

Jobi-Glad the weekend away went well  

Kyla-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma ~  for your baseline tomorrow well done on having the witch on time ~ 
Kyla everything crossed for you      
Jobi ~  for starting D/R !!   

Sara xxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

EMMA ~ GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR B/L SCAN

KYLA ~ GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW  

MRS H ~              JUST A LITTLE AF DANCE FOR YOU

JOBI ~ GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD WEEKEND, GOOD LUCK WITH THE D/R 

FUDGEY ~ HOW ARE YOU HUNNI  

DOOLEYS ~ HOW ARE YOU ?

HELLO TO EVERYONE I'VE MISSED

WE WENT TO SEE MUSE ON FRIDAY AND THEY WERE FANTASTIC. THEN WE DID OUR XMAS SHOPPING AT THE TRAFFORD CENTRE YESTERDAY.  SO FEEL RATHER IN CONTROL AND ORGANSIED - IT WON'T LAST  .  STILL NO AF (NO SURPRISE THERE THEN!!) SO WE HAVE TIL WEDNESDAY (14 DAYS OF D/R) JUST WANT IT TO START THEN I CAN BOOK MY B/L SCAN AND WILL KNOW WHEN MY SNOWBABIES WILL BE THAWED AND HOPEFULLY RETURNED TO ME. ON MY OTHER CYCLES AF HAS ARRIVED V LATE ON DAY 13 ( TALK ABOUT 11TH HOUR) SO PRESUMABLY THIS WILL BE THE SAME.  BUT A LITTLE AF DANCE MAY HELP.

WELL MONDAY TOMORROW DOESN'T IT COME ROUND QUICK  

MAC


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

A/f dance for Sara and Mackie then im off to bed  

                  

Hope it works ladies  

Night night all


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you Girls ..... yo umust be tired all that dancing i have had you doing ^fingercrossed^  

Saraxx 

Mackie here's one for you hun


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

mackie and sara its always the same when you dont want af it comes   and when you do want it it stays away 

hope it turns up soon     

emma glad yours has turned up goodluck with your baseline     

jobi goodluck with the d/r dont go too mad ( like mackie   )

kyla loads and loads of goodluck to you hun keeping everything crossed   

hi dooley how you doing  

well im not too bad today but i am starting to get nervous   ive had no tears yet so im doing alright  

hello to everyone ive missed


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It's now official - NOT PREGNANT. Never going to buy tests from Tesco or Asda own brands again that's for sure. Both Clear Blue Digital and First Response confirm its a BFN.

Onto plan 'H' then I guess (having used up plans A-G already). Have to start saving for our (gulp) 9th tx cycle - having done 4 IUI and 4 versions of IVF now. Won't be able to do that until at least May so going to kick start a diet and fitness plan and try to concentrate on having a good Xmas.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

kyla so sorry hun    

dont give up on your dream hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-  so sorry honey it is soooo unfair i really do believe you will get your dream, im so sorry it didnt work this time  

Fudgey-How are you babe


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kyla oh sweetheart   ~ i am so so sorry to read your news   
So wish things were different for you, 

have lots of choc and some wine, & lots of hugs with Dh
wishing you all the luck in the world for plan H !!      
Sara xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just a quickie ladies...

Thanks for all your support over the last week...means alot 


Kyla hun...so sorry      Thinking of you & DH...take care of yourselves...


Good luck to everyone else    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 

im fine thanks have you been for your scan yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Fudgey

Yeap just got back, was surprised as all went well lining was 3.5mm and everything was quiet so starting tabs tonight  
Did you take yours in one go or spread them our through the day  

Natasha-Your more than welcome hun, im just soooooo sorry it wasnt a BFP and it was the bloody drugs   its horrible that you had to have drugs that would be in your system for so long


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma yippeeeeeeeeeeee for starting your tablets  

i spread mine out cos on my last cycle i took them all at once and i got terrible headaches so this time ive spread 

them out and ive been fine goodluck have you got a date for transfer


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah the 1st december   testing the 15th   please god it works   

Any symptons yet


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

emma the only symptoms ive had are af pains but i had them as soon as i started the cyclogest even before transfer

so not worried and im still hot ive allso had   some jelly like cm on fri morn and sun morn when i got out of bed 

but none for the rest of the day what do you think that is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh im not sure what the jelly is hun   but hopefully its a good sign    are you testing early


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

i was gonna test wedensday but i dont know what to do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its scary isnt it as some of you wants to test the other half you want it to drag out


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick Hi as want to get ready for bed so I can watch the Jungle Celebs in comfort!!

Kyla - So so sorry babe 

Minxy   I really do hope that one day your dream comes true  

Emma Great news from scan 

Sara Hope AF at least comes in time for pre-xmas TX - loads of   for ya.

Sorry no more personals but love and hugs to everyone  

Jobi xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

KYLA I AM SO SORRY ABOUT YOUR BFN. SON'T GIVE UP ON YOUR DREAM  

NATASHA SORRY THAT THE DRUGS GAVE YOU A FALSE RESULT. TAKE CARE  

FUDGEY HOW ARE YOU DOING? NOT LONG TIL TEST DATE ^fingers crossed^

EMMA PLEASED TO HEAR YOUR SCAN WENT WELL AND YOU ARE ON TO ROUND 2 OF THE DRUGS.

SARA AN AF DANCE FOR YOU              

HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE.

THANK YOU FOR THE DANCES THEY'VE WORKED!!   ARRIVED THIS MORNING SO I HAVE BOOKED MY B/L SCAN FOR NEXT MONDAY SO ALL BEING WELL WE SHOULD START THE TABS AND ET SHOULD BE ABOUT THE 6TH DECEMBER (EMMA WE CAN KEEP EACH OTHER 'SANE' ON THE 2WW) AND TEST 18TH, BUT THIS WILL BE CONFIRMED AT THE SCAN.

I DON'T KNOW IF I HAVE MENTIONED THIS BUT I APPEAR TO HAVE A BATCH OF BLUNT NEEDLES.  HAVE HAD A FEW THIS WEEK WHICH WILL NOT GO IN NOT MATTER WHAT, PUSHING, TWISTING, WIGGLING NOTHING, AS IF JABBING ISN'T BAD ENOUGH   

BUT THE DRUGS MUST BE WORKING I HAVE ACTUALLY WARMED TO DAVID GUEST IN I'M A CELEB


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

mackie are you MAD david guest     cant wait to see him do his trial and whats going on with his hair  

i like little matt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Fudgey-Only two days left   good luck   

Mackie-Warming to David Guest   it must be the drugs babe   ohhhh we can keep each other company then  

Jobi-Hows the jabs doing 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

emma i was gonna test tomorrow but dh wont let me he has the day off on thursday so we are testing then   

hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone....well I must admit I am a crap poster on here...

Wotch emma - how do you manage keeping up with two threads  

Kyla - so sorry to read your bfn 

Fudgey - good luck with your test    

I have a dilemma that I hope you all can help me out with.  I had my second scan yesterday to check my lining and its
7.8.23mm, and they want it to be 8mm...albeit I only have a tiny way to go they are insisting on 8  Anyway have 
another scan on Friday and then probably go for ET next weds (22nd).  However, I  know my normal cycle is out of 
the window, but by then I will be on cd 29....surely once I stop the buserilin woulndn't my body automatically kick 
into trying to start af    I couldn't sleep last night worrying about it!  I know if that was the case the clinic wouldn't do it, 
but I just need it hear it from people if you know what I mean.  Gonna post this on the main thread to see if I get any more feed back.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-D/h is a spoil sport isnt he  

Nvh-Cant help you hun sorry   ps i have fast fingers love


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

NVH - The progesterone will stop AF. Its the drug naturally produced in the second half of your cycle. When you do a normal IVF cycle it can last up to 50 days and the prog works then too - don't worry.

Fudgey - Good luck, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Mackie So pleased AF arrived (cant believe IT when we say that,can you?!! )  What do you mean you have warmed to David Guest?  What's wrong with you girl?  You need help!!!

Fudgy Everything crossed for Thursday            

NVH This whole tx is a massive worry but try not to stress out too much - I know it doesnt always seem like it but they are experts at the clinic - they would not be doing anything that would put your BFP at risk - but if in doubt ask them - that's what they're paid for -  in the mean time      for ET

Well its Day 2 for me and D/R are making me super sleepy (you soon forget from last time what they do to you!!) so off for a big snooze!!!

Love to all FET girls

See you all tommorrow

Jobi xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for replying Kyla and Jobi.

Jobi - take it easy on de-regs, there's a lot going on in your body.  Zita West says in her book that as the ovaries are shutting down, so should you.  Good excuse to do nothing and have a reason for it I say  

Kyla - hope your doing ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all

Nvh- hi honey  

Kyla-Hope things are getting easier

Jobi-Wait for the real s/e to kick in


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

thanks for all the goodluck wishes  

im so nervous one minute i think it has worked and the next i think it hasnt   i wish i had a crystal ball  

hope everyone is ok this morning whatever stage of tx your at


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

fudgeyfu  
I have everything crossed for you i really hope tomorrow brings you your long awaited  

    
Sara xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks sara  

any sign of af yet just wait till she turns up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Fudgey-Im nervous for you and im keeping everything crossed for you honey    really hope this is your time  

Sara-Any a/f yet

Well im off work today these headaches from the progynova are awful constant and i cant sleep well either so needed today off to get some sleep as finding that helps for a while  
Fudgey did you have these headaches and how long did they last??


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks emma 

sorry about the headaches i didnt really get them this time cos i spaced them out have you tried FORHEAD the stuff

you rub on your head i used that


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

No bloody witch think thats the wrong word , this may seems  but i felt like i was ovulating yesterday so maybe i have missed a whole period and i am on my next ? anyway i am seeing cons friday and will mention it they may do a scan (i hope) so we can see what's going on, and may give me something to induce a bleed if they need to as they are closing i need to start ASAP lucky they don't DR so that saves some time,

I feel all i ever talk about is AF !!

Emma ~ sorry to hear about your headaches i know you must be drinking loads but i found when i got them on ivf i tried to drink a few extra glasses of water & that really helped ? Hope you manage to catch on on some zzzzzz !

Sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks girls

Fudgey-D/f getting me some today i have been spacing them out 1 at breakfast and 1 at dinner god knows what i will be like when i up the dose on sunday 

Sara-Yeah drinking 2.5l of water per day so getting plenty of fluid good luck with the cons


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

How are you all?

Fudgy I am sending you loads of positve vibes for tomorrow….What time of day you gonna test?  

NVH I Like Zita’s idea of shutting down – that would suit me down to the ground at the mo!!  

Emma You poor thing – hope you’ve managed to catch up on sleep – glad you’ve had the day off work – you can only fight it for so long. 

Sara Your   is a real mystery – really hope you get some answers at the clinic – it must be so frustrating

Just wanted to send a big   to the girls who have recently had a BFn - our thoughts are with you as ever x

Well a cr*ppy day for me today – the D/R drugs have hit me hard and fast – I spilt a cup of tea this morning and burst in to tears (what is wrong with me?) and have felt teary eversince – so work were really sweet and sent me home at lunch time as I felt so tired and weepy,.  I went straight to bed for a couple fo hours and slept soooo deeply, I feel lots better now

Jobi xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone - Sorry I've been bad at keeping in touch.  The D/R drugs have given me bad headaches this time round, a stiff neck (but don't know if that's the drugs) and I feel tired all the time.  When I go to bed I just can't sleep, so I've felt crap this week.  D/H is away at the moment on a residential course so am alone & feeling sory for myself!!!!

Natasha & Kyla - Really sorry to hear your news!!!  I am thinking of you!!  Take some time out to do the things you want to do and eat what you want - anything that will make you feel a little better.

Emma - Not good news hearing about the headaches, I've got them now and I'm not even on to that stage yet!!  My baseline scan is 21 Nov, e/t is planned for the 8th or 11th Dec but this may change because I started two days earlier.  I just hope we get to that stage.  Will they survive!!!!!!

FUDGEY - EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU FOR TOMORROW!!! WE NEED A BFP ON THIS THREAD!

Mackie - Looks like I could even be the same time as you if they move things forward or we'll be days apart.  Hope you are doing okay!

Jobi - Glad to hear you've started - good luk with everything.

Thought I had better go and get a dental checkup just incase things go well, I've put it off for 3 years as I'm petrified of them.  Got a lady dentist who was lovely but she had to do a massive filling and did it there and then.  I had to have 2 injections.  I can still feel the vibrations today.  I have to go for another small one next week, then that's it....so not bad for 3 years!

I'm enjoying the goings on in the jungle - I have a feeling that Scott won't do too well tonight.  I want to see Toby Anstis do something.  Myleen is much braver than I would be!!!!

Hi to anyone else I've missed - hope everything is going well

Speak soon

Julie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow fudgey     cant wait to hear your news  

Jobi-Sorry your feeling the s/e hun..at least the drugs are working, hopefully the s/e will calm down soon   

Jules-God your headaches sound awful...i hate these drugs


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Can't be on for long - just wanted to say Good Luck to Fudgey for tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you. About time we had a turn around of luck here, let's hope you start it!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

FUDGEY GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

fudgey good luck with your test sending you   and cant wait to hear  

Shaz xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

bfn for me so so sad


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

fudgey   so sorry to hear sending out hugs for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-So sorry honey dont know what to say    im really gutted for you  
I hope your not going to work today and that you can spend some time with your d/s and d/h  
Thinking of you life is so cruel  

Lots of love
Emmaxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Fudgyfu, know how you feel as also BFN for me

Di x


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Fudgey, I'm so sorry hun.

Theres no words that help, I know that much.

Thinking of you and your other half,

Tina xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fudgey hun 

So sorry to read your news... 

Thinking of you & DH...

Take care

Natasha x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks alot girls  

and thanks for seeing me through the 2ww 

di so sorry hun  

well im off to tesco for some comfort food and ive opened my chockies   

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

fudgeyfu  I am so so sorry to read your post   
life is just so unfair ~ really wished things had been different for you  

Jobi ~ sorry to read you rd/r drugs are making you all emotional not very nice  

No news from me i will let  you know how i get on tomorrow 
Keep strong sweethearts 
Sara xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey & Di - I'm so, so sorry you both got BFN's. It just isn't fair. Why isn't this easier for us all? Enjoy those chocolates and hope you feel okay soon. Bigs hugs.

Kyla xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fudgey - am so sorry   enjoy those choccies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Di sorry for your BFN too  

Fudgey-You eat as much chocolate as you want


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say hello & sorry I haven't been around for a while!

Fudgey ~ I'm so sorry hunni to hear of your bad news   

Good luck to everyone else with their cycle's, hope to hear some good news soon

Love nicky xxxxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

FUDGEY & DI ~ I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR YOUR NEWS.  BUG HUGS TO BOTH OF YOU.  WE ARE HERE IF YOU NEED US XX


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Fudgy & Di What can we say - no words will make the pain go away but we are all here for you  

Jobi xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks girls  

my chockies are nearly gone    i feel a bit better now after watching dean do his trial   

im gonna start my diet on monday and get fit for my next cycle in march but i will be sticking around to make sure

we get some bfp soon   goodluck everybody


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG how funny was Dean doing the trial pmsl    reckon he could win this actually


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

That was the funniest half hour TV in a very long time sadly Dh was in bed he had an early start so i was sat here laughting my bum off !!     

Very very funny ! 

Thinking of you all ~ will post later and let you know how i get on at the clinic 
Sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Good luck with the clinic hun


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just got back wow it's been a busy morning i started somethign called Utovlan so i expect my period on or around 25-26th and should have baselien 27th onwards phew feels good to have some dates, 

Means i will be testing very close to Xmas if i am lucky enough to get that far, 

thanks for all the lovely messages ~ i will make a big grand post when the witch finally is here!!1

Thanks Emma  

Sara xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-Well done honey, wow you will be starting before xmas after all good luck


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

So tired again that I fell asleep before Dean got voted in last night – poo!!

Fudgy Great to hear you sounding so positive and looking forward to the future – and great to hear your gonna stick with the FET girls – what a great bunch of girls they all are

Sara YIPPEEEEE Thank goodness – I’m so glad to see you will still be my cycle buddy – I was starting to worry but  GREAT NEWS         

Emma How you doing today babe?

Hope everyone else is well whatever you are up to today

DH and I have just been invited to a neighbour’s house tonight to celebrate the arrival of their first grandchild –Hmmmmm – Great!  Just what misery guts Jobi needs!!   I wouldn’t choose to drink with them normally anyway (they are REAL anoraks ) but they only moved in a couple of months ago so trying to be nice to my new neighbours – and to make it worse I’ve taken a Tee-Total vow for this cycle of TX so I cant even get drunk to get through  it …AAAAAARrrrrrrrrrrrrggggh!!!  

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi-Cant believe your missed it   if you go to itv.com you can download the clip from there  

Have a nice evening with your neighbours Roy and Hayley cropper


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma I'll be sure to give Roy & Hayley your best wishes!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought you would like that


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

[fly]HELLO!![/fly]

WELL I AM SO SORRY I HAVE BEEN AWOL THIS WEEK. THE GIRL WHO WORKS FOR ME HAS BEEN ON HOLIDAY SO I HAVE HAD 2 JOBS TO COVER. AND AS MY RECEPTIONIST HAS RECENTLTY BEEN MADE REDUNDANT I HAVE HAD THAT TO DO TOO! HAVEN'T KNOWN MY  FROM MY ELBOW!! BUT MORE TO THE POINT HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO GET ON LINE BECAUSE I HAVEN'T BEEN IN MY OWN OFFICE   THEN WHEN I HAVE GOT HOME DF HAS BEEN WORKING LATE EVERY NIGHT SO HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO USE HIS POOTER   BUT I AM BACK   SO MUCH FOR KEEPING THE STRESS LEVELS DOWN THOUGH  

ANYWAY WINGE OVER HOW IS EVERYONE.

FUDGEY & DI THINKING OF YOU BOTH 

SARA FAB NEWS THAT YOU WILL BE ABLE TO START SOON 

EMMA HOW ARE YOU HUNNI?

WELL WE HAVE OUR SCAN ON MONDAY AND THEN HOPEFULLY WE START ON THE NEXT ROUND 

WE'RE OFF TO SEE A BAND TONIGHT TO HOPEFULLY BOOK FOR THE WEDDING. BUT I WILL REALLY WANT A BEER, BUT WATER IT IS 

CATCH YOU ALL OVER THE WEEKEND.

MAC X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Im fine thanks babe  
Have a nice time tonight with the pint of water


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Girls 

Mackie Great to see you back hun - and always good to have a good   and get it off your chest  
I hope the band are good tonight - what sort of stuff do they play?  Dont worry about not drinking - If I can get through the night with my boring neighbours last night on orange juice - you'll be fine!!!  

Emma - Roy & Hayley send their love and ask why you've not been round recently - they miss you     

Love to everyone else - hope you're all well

OMG!! Well what can I say about last night??  Now I thought I would have been better to get through it with booze as they are a bit dull to say the least but there was no chance of getting even a bit merry - so didnt feel robbed with just my orange juices.  Basically there were 8 of us there for 2 hours - I was on OJ and 1 bloke was on beer - he only got 2 small bottles over the whole evening.  And between the other 6 they got through less than 2 bottles of wine (they had those wine glasses that are the size of half a thimble!) - it was awful people were sitting there awkwardly for ages with empty glasses and they didnt fill them back up very often - and cos they are so "prim and proper" and we hardly know them no one dare ask for anything else to drink!!  When i finally plucked up the courage at 10pm to say to DH that we really must leave - everyone else jumped up relieved that some one else had make the first move to go!!    About 30 seconds after walking through the door my mate called me up she was like "OMG - I've just run home for a proper drink and poured myself a pint of Pinot Grigio!!!"  It was HILARIOUS!! It was one of those situations it was so awful it was funny. DH says I am being uncharitable cos they were nice enough to invite us round      NEVER AGAIN GIRLS thats all I'm saying!!  

Anyway never mind am off to the cinema soon for an afternnon with the yummy Daniel Craig!!!  Hope DH doesnt see me drooling  

Jobi xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well it seems very strange to be typing this but after lots of talking with DH, We don't want to do FET this year or maybe not ever,

We just want to get back to being us,

To be truthful we don't know if we ever want to do treatment again, so we are having a 6-12 month break, could be longer we just don't know .

I hope it's ok for me to still post & be of support to you all,

Things may change but for now this is what we want. 
I don't want to live for what could be I want to live in the here & now, life is so short and precious I don't want to miss a thing,

I don't want every conversation I have to be dominated by talk of treatment or babies,

I was nearly qualified as a counsellor before I started clomid / tx and I think I will return to it and complete my diploma, there are so many thing me & dh have planned and want to do, I feel like a massive weight has been lifted of my shoulders now.

Thank all so so much for all the lovely heart felt support you give me,

Lots of love & luck I pray with all my heart it won't be long before you all achieve your dreams,

Sara xx xxx​


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Sara 
Have PM'd you hun
Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sara-  blimey that was a shocker there was us thinking you were starting before xmas 
Good luck honey you are still very young so you both have that in your favour   good luck with everything and enjoy the next couple of years im sure you will start tx again when the time is right but go and enjoy yourselves first 
Ofcourse you can still post here your more than welcome 

Jobi-Glad you had such an enjoyalble evening with Hayley and Roy  

Were off to Ikea tonight


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Evening* 

*Fudgy & Di* So sorry for you both 

*Sara* Bit suprised by your news. Brave decision for you both hon.  But think we all need to get back to the real world & live sometimes  As long as you don't forget us all 

*Jobi* How was Casino Royale? Thinking of going for a drool! 

*NVH* Am due for FET same day as you i think. Next Wed  hon

Had my final baseline scan yesterday, all looking good  FET booked for next wed 22nd.   Can't wait 

Hope everyones having a great weekend

Dooleys


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Girls  ! ~ it was a bit of a shock for me as i have been waiting so long for AF to start this FET cycle currently CD57 have been talking about taking a break with dh getting fit again ( don't think i ever was   ) 
but going back to the clinic yesterday hit me hard and i was trying to be brave as i felt DH wanted to cycle again this year but turns out we both want to put ttc on hold it's been a long 4 years and we be very hard for me but i really must put my health and my dh 1st this is best for me ! 

I won't be going anywhere would feel like dumping my friends so i may not be ttc or having tx but i will be supporting you all the way and want to see those wonderful  ! 
Keep strong girls sending you all positive vibes        

Sara xxxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I highly recommend the new Bond movie - top stuff and you get to see Danirel Craig in his birthday suit.  

Sara You are a brave lady and i'm glad my old cycle buddy is gonna stick with FF and keep up with us all  

Dooleys Top news for FET next week - well done you!

Emma I just LOVE Ikea - What'd you get?

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well you have all been busy   while ive been at work

sara goodluck with what ever you decide you never know it could happen naturally  

nvh and dooley goodluck with your transfers   

mackie tell the mad monk to let you on the pc or else   

emma what day is your transfer hun  

jobi sounds like you had a goodnight  

kyla and noodle how are you both doing  

well ive not been too bad work has been taking my mind off things im looking forward to my next cycle in march  

ohh and isnt it cold   ( just wanted to use the new icon   )


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hey Fudgey Hadn't noticed the new icon.  Like it tho 

Emma Oooo IKEA   what'd get?   Hope you had a good spend up 

Jobi Might go n have a drool myself tomorrow 

Sara Enjoy spending time as a couple again  Glad you're not leaving us hon.

Dooleys *


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

oohhhhhh i want to go to ikea


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Me too    Me too


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

im so so so skint  

ds has spent all my money today £80 for a tracksuit i nearly collasped   

ps isnt it cold


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Awww Fudgey   

Ds has expensive taste eh!  

Guess what  
Agree with you tho it's   outside   

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Missed the jungle last night as was in Ikea till 10.30   well we wanted to get two mirrors for the living and dining rooms but we thought they might be two big for the fireplaces so ended up coming away with a big glass vase and some twigs you put in it and an orchid for the bedroom   then when we got home we realised (although we did take measurements before) that the mirrors would look ok    so were going to go back one evening in the week  

Dooleys-Good luck for wednesday bet your excited, when are your   coming out of the freezer  

Fudgey-Good to see you honey  

Sara-  

Jobi-Glad you had a cheap thrill at Daniel Craig    

Cant wait to do this isnt it   outside


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL at the  icons. 

Sara - I think it's a good move to take a break sometimes. We waited a year before we did this last FET and it made the world of difference to myself and DH and our relationship. Take lots of 'us' time.
Hard choice to make but good for you for being brave and going for it. I'm going to get back to the gym now too as we will be waitng 5-6 months for our next IVF now too.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

This is just a quickie. Feeling really low today. Can't stop sobbing & crying my heart out. It's not like me at all!   Poor dh. Has anyone else had s/e like this on Progynova   I've been feeling so happy & positive up until today, don't know why! Thought i'd done well not to have had any s/e so far. Well they've hit me like a brick wall & i've got to go to work today too!!   
Sorry for being a misery & doing a me post.

Talk to you all soon
Dooleys


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening Girls

Fudgfu Glad you are managing to get through the bad times hun   £80 tracksuit Blimey - hope it looks good  

Emma Dont worry about the mirrors - it's a great excuse to go back and spend more money later in the week  

Kyla Well done hun - you are looking forward too - I think that is all you can do - and focus on the positive things in life (like how gorgeous you're gonna look after a going to the gym)

Dooleys have replied to you on ICSIChicks thread but dont worry about the tears - FET is close now and you are probably just getting a bit apprehensive - too many hormones flooding your system.  Take it easy on your self

Hello to everyone else

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening ladies

Dooleys-Jobi is right probably as e/t is getting closer and your getting scared about the outcome...your not abnormal honey i think we will all be feeling the same  


Hi to Jobi and Kyla and everyone else


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

dooley i felt a bit like that on the meds you will be getting nervous dont worry and stay warm  

kyla im starting my diet tomorrow but i dont like exercise  

jobi i dont think much of the new bond feller he is a bit of a  

emma stop winding everyone up saying your going back to ikea    its not fair 

as for me just got in from work after another 12 hour shift im gonna watch the new lost on sky one tonight double bill  

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-I hate the fact i have to go back to Ikea   honest   

Enjoy your film


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all 

You lot made me pmsl with the new smiley      the things that please us eh!  

Doing my usual flying visit to say hi to you all...thanks for the 'good luck' wishes, its so night esp as
I don't post on here that often.

Dooley - when is your thaw    mines tuesday    here's some     for our frosties.  Sorry
you're feeling so sad  

Emma - best to be safe than sorry.  Either way you would have had to gone back, cause if you bought then and 
they didn't fit you would have had to take them back anyway.  At least you know what you want so you can make a b line
for the mirrors, although it always takes forever to get to the check outs and the bloody queues  

Fudgey - good luck with the diet...I hate exercise too! 

Hope everyone else is ok and sending you big


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Good luck tomorrow my love


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

HELLO 

GOSH I'VE MISSED YOU ALL 

SARA ~ YOU HAVE MADE A DIFFICULT AND BRAVE DISCISSION. YOU ARE STILL YOUNG AND THAT IS IN YOUR FAVOUR. DOESN'T MAKE THINGS ANY EASIER THOUGH. RELAX AND GET BACK TO 'NORMAL' LIFE AND ENJOY YOU AND DH, AND YOU MAY FEEL DIFFERENTLY ABOUT TX IN TIME. WE WERE MADE TO TAKE 12 MONTHS OUT AND LIKE YOU I FELT A WEIGHT HAD BEEN LIFTED AND NOW GOING BACK INTO TX I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER. LOTS OF LUCK WITH WHAT EVER YOU DECIDE. X

NVH ~ GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW, WE'LL BE THINKING OF YOU.    FOR THOSE LITTLE SNOW BABIES

EMMA ~ HOW AWFUL HAVING TO GO BACK TO IKEA.   I LOVE THAT PLACE BUT IT IS A NIGHTMARE TO GET TO BY US. WHAT ARE THE MIRRORS LIKE?

DOOLEYS ~ SORRY YOU ARE FEELING SO DOWN. IT IS PROPABLY THE DRUGS AND ET IS CLOSER AND IT DOES HAVE A HUGE EFFECT, AND ALL YOUR HORMONES ARE REVVED UP. GOOD LUCK    FOR YOUR SNOWBABIES THAW AND ET. TAKE CARE, AND STAY WARM. 

FUDGEY ~ HOW ARE YOU DOING? IS THAT TRACKSUIT GOLD PLATED??!! I THINK WE NEED A PICCIE  GOOD LUCK WITH THE DIET  

KYLA ~ YOU GOOD GIRL GOING TO THE GYM  LET US KNOW HOW YOU ARE GETTING ON.

JOBI ~ GOOD THE HEAR THE BOND FILM IS WORTH SEEING. DANIEL CRAIG _SWOON_. MIND YOU IT IS PREVIEWED AND PROMOTED SO MUCH ON TV I'M GETTING SICK OF SEEING HIM, COMING OUT OF THE SEA IN JUST HIS TRUNKS ............(YEAH RIGHT )

JULES ~ YOU'RE QUIET, HOW ARE YOU?

 TO ANYONE I'VE MISSED.

I HAD MY BASELINE SCAN TODAY AND AM NOW ON THE PROGYNOVA  . THAW DATE IS 5TH DECEMBER AND ET (HOPEFULLY) 6TH DECEMBER. OMG! HOT FLUSHES ARE COMING ALONG NICELY (IRONING LAST NIGHT AT 7PM NEXT TO OPEN FRENCH DOORS  ) BUT DF TELLS ME I AM FAR MORE HUMAN THAN I HAVE BEEN 

WELL BETTER DO SOME WORK  

MAC


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Mackie - well done on your b/l scan and welcome to the progynova club! 

I am still so paranoid about af as I will be on cd29 on weds!  I know the progynova and cyclogest will
stop it but just can't help thinking that my body will want to have an af!    Even started getting the
munchies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Well done on the scan   ohhhh now you will be getting the lovely headaches   they are awful, luckily since i had acup to stop them they have   you should come onto the nov/dec cycle buddies  
The mirrors have a silver frame..thats it   nothing else about them  

Nvh-What did the clinic say about you being on cd29


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - they said cause I stopped my buserilin on Friday I would have ov over the weekend, basically they said 'don't be silly' and that
my cycle is right out of the window cause the buserlin would have put everything on hold.  Hope they're right!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Im sure they are right...or else   

Good luck tomorrow text me and let me know


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Had a lovely day Xmas shopping with my mum and then to the hairdressers to have my roots done – so feeling loads better today

Mackie Great news hun    

Fudgfu Daniel Craig….  ?  I sincerely suggest it's time you got an appointment at Specsavers ASAP!!!!!!!!!  Gutted Sky have bought Lost – when will I ever see it??

NVH Got everything crossed for tommorow for you  

Emma How you doing hun?

 Hello to everyone else – hope you had all had a good day  

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Jobi

Gald you had a nice day ohhh and having your roots done bliss   having mine done weds lets hope its the last time we can have them done at least for another 3 mths anyway


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

mackie the tracksuit is a nike one its for crimbo nothing flash  

jobi lost was brill last night but still none the wiser  

nvh goodluck with your little frosties   

emma not long now for your final scan  

dooley how are you hun  

well as for me ive lasted half a day on my diet gonna start again tomorrow   

does anyone know the difference between agnus castus and wheatgrass i want to bring my fsh down over the next

3months before i start my next cycle which one would you suggest   ive heard agnus castus delays af  

its cold out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all from a very scared NVH today  

Thanks everyone, god I am so sh*tting myself....had some weird dreams last night too!!

Jobi - glad you had a nice day yesterday.

Fudgeyfu - half day on diet    i've heard angus castus delays af too.

Emma - what colour you doing your roots


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

NVH ~         THINKING OF YOU x

HOW ARE WE ALL TODAY?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Nvh    

My hair is brown hun   you have met me so you should know this  

Fudgey-Wheatgrass is meant to help lower fsh...but also acup can too  

Hi to everyone else
personals later busy at work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I know you're hair is brown thats why i asked about the highlights.  thanks  

Thanks Mackie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im not having hi-lights im having my roots down as the grey is coming through, i have an all over gloss   ...sounds a bot rude doesnt it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

rude - you emma - nahhhhhhhhhhh    

Just to let you all know my two precious snow babies survived      
Now I just have to wait til tomorrow....please let them survive the night           
What a relief!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

NVH that is fantastic news. I'm sure they're growing as we speak!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

I know that you are advised not to have a colour put on your hair as it comes in to contact with the skin, but what about highlights?  Mine are done with foils.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Hilights are fine hun. thats why im getting my hair done now before e/t


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH  GREAT NEWS ON YOUR GORGEOUS SNOWBABIES -      100% thraw rate - they must be fighters  
Best of luck for ET tomorrow

Emma I was discussing this was a friend last night - when is it safe to start have my roots done again IF I get a BFP?

Jobi xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*NVH* Great news hon. What time you having FET?

Phoned clinic & all 3 snowbabies    have survived the thaw   Just praying they survive the night too.

 NVH be thinking of you tomorrow too

*Fudgey* Do you think it's cold in here?      

Hi to everyone else
Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys-Well done   good luck for tomorrow    

Jobi-From BFP some say 12wks but other people argue it and say it would be fine before...speak to your hairdresser


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

emma im as grey as a coot dh is gonna do my roots tomorrow night he is a dab hand at it  

nvh and dooley well done on the snow babies      

hi to jobi and mackie 

im not joking tonight its bloody cold


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning - Good luck to Dooleys and NVH today with your transfers!   Fingers crossed!

HI to Fudgey, Mackie, Jobi & Emma (sorry if I missed anyone). Hope you are all doing okay.

So much for my good intentions - have procrastinated like mad this week and not made it to the gym at all! Have told DH we must go tonight or else...


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post before i read all your messages so i can post good luck's and personals .....

AF is HERE CD 60 !!  
















    well i said i would make a song and dance about it if she turned up ! 
this was naturally as i didn't take the tablets so i am pleased  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Sara About Bl**dy time!!!   Hope you don't suffer with a double dose of AF pain since its been so long in coming!!!

Dooleys / NVH Wishing you tonnes of   for FET.  Got everything crossed for your  

Kyla Get down that gym NOW     

Fudgy V brave letting DH your roots!!!  

Emma think i might have to talk to hairdresser - i cant go three months without having my roots done (too much grey for that!!)

Hello to everyone else

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Kyla-Good to see you honey  

Nvh-Well done on having 2 embies onboard  

Sara-Glad a/f has turned up 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well as you know I had ET today....What a stressful 2 days i've had!

Yesterday we heard that we had a 4 cell and 3 cell, but this morning we got a call from the clinic to say that the 3 cell hadn't moved so it was unlikely it was ok.  By the time we got to the clinic and I was in position for ET the 3 cell had split to 4 so i've now got a 5 cell and 4 cell onboard.  

I must say I feel so lucky to have come this far already and I know the next 2 weeks are going to be a challenge, but for now me an dh are happy.

Thanks very much for all your kind wishes.


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

NVH ~ FANTASTIC NEW ABOUT YOUR EMBIES, I HOPE THEY'RE SNUGGLING IN NICELY WHERE THEY BELONG.  GET LOTS OF REST AND TAKE CARE.

DOOLEYS ~ HOW DID YOU GET ON TODAY. I'VE BEEN THINKING OF YOU X

HELLO TO EVERY ONE ELSE

MAC X


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH fantastic news   sounds like you have got a couple of fighters there - lets hope they will make you a mummy and dadddy soon  

Jobi xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone - I'm so sorry I've not been around, we've have problems with our broadband and finally got it up & running again last night.

Quite a lot has been happening!!!!  I tell you, you miss a week and you have some catching up to do!!

Well done to NVH - take care of yourself

Dooleys - I really hope you have some embies on board - we are all thinking of you!

Emma - How are you doing?  What stage are you now?

Mackie - I'm still just a little behind you.  Had my baseline scan & blood test yesterday.  All is well!!  Started the lovely Progynova today (6mg).  I am just waiting for those horrible headaches to appear.  Someone at work had a bad cold last week and I think I may be coming down with it, so am doing everything I can to shake it off.  Early nights, vitamin C, first defence etc!!!!!!

I go back for a scan on 4 Dec to check the lining, then they will assess if I need another one and then ET I guess will be around the 7 or 8 Dec if all goes well.  

I am so scared about the thaw!!!

Hello to everyone else & good luck with everything.

Have been watching the jungle - but really want someone else to do the trial!!!!

Love

Jules x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Well finally got my appointment for baseline scan and blood test   28th november - will be glad to get on the tablets as D/R is getting me down right now... COME ON   WHERE ARE YOU??

Hope everyone else is well today

Jobi xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

JUST A LITTLE AF DANCE FOR YOU JOBI.   

JULES ~ GREAT NEWS THAT YOU ARE ONTO THE NEXT STAGE, YOU WILL BE ONLY A COUPLE OF DAYS BEHIND US, SO WE CAN KEEP EACH OTHER SANE ON THE 2WW.   

SOMEHOW I HAVE MANAGED TO GET THE 2WW OFF WORK.  LONG STORY BUT COMPLETELY UNEXPECTED AND I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT.  POOR DF HE WORKS FROM HOME SO I WILL DRIVE HIM


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Mackie - Lucky you!  Wish I had the 2WW off!!!!!  I have managed to save some holiday though, so plan to do a 2.5 day week in the last 2 weeks leading up to Xmas, so not all bad!

I managed to get a week out of my company last time, but I would have got a sick note if they hadn't have let me as its all so stressful and work - we can't possible concentrate!!!  Are they mad.

Jules x


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Morning Everyone !!

can anyone help.  I have to go to the dentist for a filling next week.  Is it okay to have an injection for the pain at this stage?  I'm sure it is as its just the Buserelin and Prognova at the moment but does anyone know for sure?

Jules x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Jobi - here's an af dance for you...good news on the date for b/l scan          I know its worrying about the thaw but i'm proof that with only 2, it can work.

Jules - sorry I don't know...maybe you should ask the clinic

Mackie - well done on getting the 2ww off, its day 2 for me and already wondering what to do


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

NVH ~ how lovely that you get to see your embies.  Our clinic doesn't do that  
How are you feeling today?

Any news on Dooleys?

Morning to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Nvh-Well done honey hopefully i will be joining you on the 2ww next friday  

Jules-Call your clinic and check im sure it will be ok though   i have my lining scan tomorrow and if all is 
well e/t next friday  

Mackie-Glad you managed to get the 2ww off work 

Jobi-A/f dance for you babe


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thank you soooo much for your AF dances you are all so sweet it made me smile - unfortunately no sign - so bl**dy typical aint it?  I'm not impressed    Think I'll try a bike ride tomorrow if its not here, try to encourage it along!

Mackie Brilliant news about getting the 2ww wait off   I'm getting a sick note this time, I just cant face the thought of going back to work after ET

Jules Really dont know the answer to your question - maybe phone the dentist and ask I'm sure they will know the answer and will be glad to help.  I guess it is mainly a question of how long the painkillers stay in your system.

NVH How you feeling today?  I recommend get a series of something really addictive on DVD to watch to pass the time of day - desperate housewives, Lost, Friends, something like that!

Emma Got everything crossed for your scan tomorrow  

Hello   to everyone else

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks jobi  

Hope a/f comes tonight


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

EMMA GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya everyone* 

All went well Wed, thanks. By the time we got to the clinic our 3 embryos had survived the night & grown  . The 2 cell had grown to a 3 cell, & the 2 3 cells had grown to a 4 & 5 cell   .. So looks like we've got 2 little fighters on board  The clinic was fantastic, so relaxing. So keep your fingers crossed for us on our 2ww 

*NVH* Glad yours went well too hon.

*Emma* Good luck for your scan today 

*Jobi* Doing a little jig for you hon      

*Mackie* Glad you've got your 2ww off, you need it. 

Hi to Fudgey  Jules  Kyla 

Thought i'd snuggle down & watch Greys Anatomy dvd that was lent to me. It won't play  Wrong region  How frustrating is that  

Talk to you all soon

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys      well done honey sounds like you have some great embies onboard lets hope their snuggling in nicely where they belong   

Well i have just got back from the clinic and my lining is 8.9mm so e/t will be either next friday or monday they will call me this afternoon  so hopefully my lining will be even thicker by e/t  

Have a xmas party to go to this afternoon have to drive all the way to Greenwich


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Emma* Great news hon.  Not long now  We're due for a run of 

Enjoy your party  How long does it take you to get to Greenwich?

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Dooleys  

It will take me about 1h30mins but in Friday traffic i havent got a clue will probably leave about 2.30 to be on the safe side not looking forward to the drive


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Emma*

Take care on the drive & i hope the party is good fun.  
At least you'll be the sober one who can laugh at what the others get up to   

Dooleys


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Dooley - well done to you, lets hope our embies are here to stay     you feel like you've achieved so much already when your embies survive that thaw!  How you coping so far  

Jobi - any sign of af  

Emma - great news on your lining, hope they will go for Friday ET  

Hope everyone else is doing ok...well better than me on this damn 2ww!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just a quickie as off out for a walk with the dog in a bit before it gets dark – I have had some AF cramps this morning so hoping a really good walk will help bring it on.  So bloomin typical it is late this month of all months!!  Fingers crossed!

Dooleys BRILLIANT NEWS – Really do have everything crossed for you hun. I’m sure these gorgeous embies will be here to stay. Time to sit back and relax now.

Emma Great news about your lining scan – you getting excited now there is light at the end of the tunnel?  Rather you than me driving to SE London on a Friday afternoon – you must be a glutton for punishment.  We left London 11 months ago and I do miss the crazy traffic!!  Have a top time at the party though.

NVH Hope you have got your feet up!!

Hello everyone else  

Be back later………

Jobi xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Dooley ~ fantastic news about your embies. Hope they are snuggling in nicely.  Get lots of rest now. x   

NVH ~ Stay calm and relaxed.   

Emma ~ enjoy your party and hope the traffic isn't too bad.  

Jobi ~ any sign of  ?

Hi to fudgey, Jules and Kyla  

Well thank goodness it is Friday! Had a pants week pooter system has been down for last 3 days at work, so we are behind. So much for keeping my stress levels down   

Have a good week end

Mac x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jobi-Hope that a/f has turned up  

Nvh and dooleys-hope your keeping    please ladies  

Hi to mackie and everyone else

Well im home, it took my 2 hrs to get to Greenwich i hate London   bloody **** [email protected] cutting people up etc and not caring how they drive as half of them havent any insurance   
Well had a curry then onto some comedy place as i was the only one not drinking i left at 9.45 and only took my just under an hour to get home  

Hope everyone else has enjoyed there evening


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

jobi - dont worry too much about af turning up mine is always a week late when im downregging but it does come  

emma - great news about your scan what day will they be going back   

nvh and dooley- well done on your little frosties and goodluck     

mackie - dont you be picking on dh when your on the 2ww  

well ive been busy at work and doing crimbo shopping   nothing much to report


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Fudgey

Xmas shopping have you done it all  

Im having e.t next friday


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 

great news for friday what date will you test  

ive still got loads of shopping to do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh poor you...if the shopping isnt bad enough then comes the wrapping  

I test on the 15th dec, but may do a test two days early like last time   

Off to bed now
Speak soon take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi yaiya all[/b] 

*NVH* Hows it going? Not going mad yet eh!  Hope those embies are snuggling in nicely for you  

*Emma* Not long now  Only a few more days  Curry mmmmm making me hungry 

*Jobi* Still boogieing gently for you      

Had some mild af like pains yesterday but its only day 3 or 4 (do you count the day of transfer  ) Don't know what thats all about too early for it to be over already surely! Think i'm going to drive myself mad this time, looking for every little symptom 

Hi to Mackie  Fudgey  Jules  Kyla 

   
Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys-Thanks honey the curry wasnt great it was too hot for me   if your embies were blasts then its possible they could be implanting and thats what the a/f pains are


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Dooleys I started counting from day of transfer 20th but think you r meant to start the next day.  Good luck have started a 2ww diary which im finding helps    

NVH Hi have read your diary too,it certainly helps to read about everyones symptoms and feelings    

Hi too everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Shaz72...it helps to do the diary doesn't it...I just read yours and know what you mean about the hormones...I find myself being a bit   sometimes...then I worry if its the start of pmt    I also don't have any symtoms either   Hang in there...only 7 more days for you   

Dooleys - I presume you are on cyclogest    they are so wicked and can give you af cramps and sore dollies. I had af cramps before ET so I know its the drugs   My embies were 4/5 cell so I am counting them as day 2 embies.. I know day of ec is day zero (so really 3 days).  I am a little confused as to whether I am on day 6 or 7 too  

Hope everyone else is having a lovely sunday even tho the weather is so crap! 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Dollies   pmsl  

All you girlies on the 2ww


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girls

Not much to report here apart from awful migraine-type Down Reg headaches (so having an lazy of it today). I feel a bit like Ive got a hangover, which has me a bit miffed as I gave up booze 2 weeks ago for this cycle of TX and we went out for dinner last night and I was the only sober one there!  

AF arrived friday afternoon YIPPEE!!!   so thanks for the boogie Dooleys but sit down and put you feet up now hun!!   

Just wanted to wish masses of      to all 2ww girls        I have everything crossed for you.

Emma Great news for Friday - wow how you feeling now?

Lots of   and   to everyone

Off for some lovely soup for lunch to warm me up on this cr*ppy day

No doubt I'll be back later

Jobi xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks emma and Jobi  

Jobi - glad af showed up and sorry you're not feeling too great, esp when its not justified


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH How are you feeling today? have you turned into a mad 2ww woman yet?

I have taken a Nurofen migraine tablet but still not shifted headache so I'm going back to bed  

Jobi xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jobi - that doesn't sound good, hope that the rest done you good and you are now
migraine free!  Yes I have turned into a complete mad 2ww women and some what   to dh 
sometimes....Oops! I do hope its a good sign. 
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi-Glad a/f turned up   sorry about your headache   hope it goes soon  

Nvh-Keep   babe  

Well i have done the ironing d/f has cooked dinner i have done my last Buserlin jab for this cycle    but start to botty bullets on tuesday night   so i will be on the loo every morning


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I know I don't belong here anymore but just wanted to say hello and good luck to all of you!!

Got first appointment at the Lister next month!!! Had a sperm test through Zita West (even though his has always been normal) apparently it can still contribute to implantation factors......who knew!!!!!

Emma, I'll be popping in to see how you're doing . Good luck to the rest of you!!!!!

Tina xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Tina-Your always welcome here honey and dont you forget it   thanks honey cant believe in 4 days i will be starting the 2ww  

Good luck with your appt at the lister im sure your doing the right thing and this will enable you to get your long awaited BFP    

How are the 2ww girls getting on


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning Emma,

I just came across Pandas devastating news - I can't believe it. Heartbreaking doesn't even describe it.

Tx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-I know how sad   poor Panda and she is being so strong


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all...

Emma - good luck for the bum bullets tomorrow ....fingers crossed you'll be ok.

Hello Tina  - good luck with your cycle at lister..i didn't know that sperm can affect implantation too   Do you know how  

Dooleys - hope you're doing ok   

jobi - hope you're feeling better today 

As for me, I think i'm going in sane


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You insane anyway


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

NVH ~ you insane never   . Hope you are getting lots of rest    

Emma ~ Bum Bullets - pmpl -     for Friday.

Tina ~ lovely of you to pop in and say hello.  Good luck with your app at the Lister    

Jobi ~ how are you feeling? I find an ice pack helps with a migraine. Hope you'll feel better soon  

Jules ~ how are you? When is your next app?

Fudgey ~ how are you hun?  As if I would pick on DF on my 2ww   I think he'll wear his monks outfit in the hope I'll be kinder to a man of the cloth so to speak   

 Dooleys  Kyla  Shaz 

Well I have all of my xmas shopping done and it will be wrapped this weekend. I feel super organised, which is ssssoooo unusual but DF put his foot down and said I was to having nothing to do for Christmas after our embies were out back. I do love it when he's masterful   .  

I have a dreadful bout of thrush   ((sorry of tmi). The over the counter stuff doesn't seem to be working so saw my GP today who wants me to have swabs taken  tomorrow but won't get results til friday and my ET is planned for next wednesday.  I'm panicing now that something will go wrong. I'm 
waiting for the clinic to call me, have left a 'desperate' message on their voice mail.

Mac x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Thrush what a nightmare   hope the clinic can help honey as you say that needs clearing up asap


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma, I've spoken to the clinic and they have said that I can have the tablet tx rather than the pessary as it is more effective, but still have to have swabs tomorrow and go from there.  They don't think it is a bacterial infection but can't rule it out without tests.  And if it is FET will prop be cancelled.  Won't get results til Friday! I'm sure it is just thrush, but they have frightened me now with all this other stuff, especially the chance of ET being cancelled.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well lets hope it is just thrush honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mackie - i've never wished thrush on someone before but hope it is for you!   

Emma - you cheeky minx..


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone - hope you all had good weekends!  I've had a bad cold for the last 4 days so have been doing all I can to try & shake it off.  Thought all these good vitamins inside would help prevent me getting one but no the woman I sit opposite at work didn't go home until she was too bad to work that the germs spread and I got it.  I'm over the worst and just hope I don't get a libgering cough into next week!!

Emma - good luck for this week.  I will be thinking & praying for you!  After last time you deserve this.

Mackie - I have a scan booked for next Monday - 4 Dec.  From there, they will check the thickness of the endo and I'll either have another one or they'll plan it for next week.  The original plan was transfer either the 8th or 11th but  I started the cycle 2 days early so not sure now.  What about you??  Exciting & scary now.  I've been on the Progynova for 6 days now.  I have been taking lemsips for my cold so haven't experienced any headaches yet but I am sure they'll come.

I'm taking Wednesday off this week to finish my Christmas shopping.  I just don't want to be thinking about fighting my way through the crowds and worrying about what to get people once we are in to next week as things could happen.  I know that there is still the dreaded thaw process to contend with but I want no stress apart from that.

To everyone on the 2ww - hang in there!!  Hope you are all coping well.  Its horrible isn't it!!!  I never thought I'd wish my life away - but those 2 weeks seem like eternity

Hi to everyone else I've missed including Jobi

Julie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Hope that cold goes soon honey    when will you know when e/t is


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everyone  

emma - not long now  

mackie - dont worry too much hun think positive  

goodluck to everyone on the 2ww    

hello to anyone ive missed  

well i went for my follow up with the con    he said he wouldnt do anything differently as my eggs and everything

else was fine so that was good to here so roll on march


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Fudgey-Good to see you back with us, March will fly by before you know it you will be on the 2ww  i agree with your cons the thing is with f/e/t is the success rates are a lot lower than a fresh cycle so it will take some of us more goes to get a BFP so dont give up


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks emma 

your right the consultant did say ive only had 2 fet as my fresh cycle was abandoned on transfer day so ive 

not had a crack at a fresh one 

hello to everyone else this morning


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - not long now hun....you embies will be coming out of the   soon.  sending them lots of    thawing vibes  

Jules - I'm on my 2ww and managed to finish nearly all of my xmas shopping.. Like you I didn't want the worry of it whilst sitting at home watching the days go by! Just need to wrap them now.  Shopping in the week is better anyway as you don't get all the weekend crowds!  Sorry you're not feeling too good.

Fudgeyfu - hopefully its gonne be 3rd time lucky for you.

Well as for me, I am wishing the days away like you wouldn't believe.  Might even venture out to the shops tomorrow to take my mind of this 2ww!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Thanks honey...im sure there getting all excited about coming out of the thaw  
Yeah get yourself out of the house honey it will do you good  

Hello to fudgey,Jobi,Mackie,jules and anyone else i have forgotten


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry not been around the last couple of days – been in bed with the mother of all migraines since Sunday (2 days off work sick) but it is finally starting to subside so here I am back again to catch up on all the news!!

Emma  Only three days to go! How many gorgeous snowbabies do you have waiting?

Tina Great to hear you have appointment at Lister – keep us updated with your progress.  Sending you lots of      

NVH Hope you have not be dragged away in a straight jacket yet?! How you feeling today?  Hope you're not near any pee sticks I hope??

Mackie I too have got Xmas all done and wrapped for the same reasons – once my embies are in I’m doing NADA!!!  Mum is coming to mine this year and has kindly offer to do Xmas dinner (with DH as her Sous-chef) So it’ll be me and dad with our feet up in front of the telly!!  Any news on your thrush?

Fudgy That is good news to hear that nothing was actually “wrong” which means there is no reason it won’t work next time. A positive negative as they say! 3rd time lucky heh?    

Jules Glad you are starting to feel better – can you not cough and splutter over the woman at work and give it back to her!!

Lots of love to everyone I've missed  

Baseline scan went well for me today – lining is nice and thin.  Just waiting results of blood tests and if the levels are right I can start Progynova Saturday  

Right better go and do some ironing!!

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi-Glad the scan went well.... i was going to say when you mentioned the migraine i had that too with the progynova but seeing as you havent even started them yet must be just a simple bad head hope it clears


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma Dont say that - if this headache continues with progynova I'll be leaping off the edge of the nearest cliff!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - Sorry I haven't been around much. Mostly trying to avoid thoughts of tx at the moment as it will be a good 5 months before we can go again. I'm hoping the fact the next one is fresh might work more in our favour but who knows?

Anyways, don't want to drag anyone down with me. Hope you are all doing okay.

Dooleys - Fingers crossed your embies are settling in nicely. I hope you get your BFP next week.

Emma - Good luck with your transfer on Friday.

Jobi - I had migraines all through my last treatment. Whilst you are still waiting for your embies, you are okay to take co-codamol. Paracetamol and codine , its strong so you can only take it for three days at a time but it took the edge off my headaches.


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Kyla  Hi hun, great to see you back again, you should not hide away, we are all here for the bad times as well as the good.  Thanks for the advice re painkillers.  I think I may invest in something a bit stronger tomorrow.  The migraine has subsided and I think I'll try go back to work tomorrow but I can still feel a headache sort of "lurking" at the side of my head (if that makes sense)

Have you got any nice plans for a holiday or something in the next few months... something nice to look forward to?

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

hope everyone is fine today ive just come in from work ive found out i will be working christmas day

3 till 10 so i will be having an early dinner im not complaining though as it comes with the job  

hope all you ladies on the 2ww anot going too mad  

emma when will the thaw be  

kyla good to here from you 

hello to anyone ive missed


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

I'm so sorry I haven't been around much, but I just popped in to see how you were all doing with your tx's? I hope you are all doing well.....

I am still thinking of you all & really hope to see some positve outcomes. I will be back soon to check on your progress

Love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Noodle ~ Lovely to 'see' you, hope you are ok 

Fudgey ~ what do you do as a job? At least you will get your Christmas dinner 

Emma ~ how are you? Not long to go now, when will the thaw be? 

Kyla ~ Nice of you to pop in. I know 5 months seems so far away but it will fly by, and it gives you time to prepare yourself to go into tx again. 

Jobi ~ how's your headache today? My head was worse when d/r than on progynova. 

Jules ~ hope your cold is getting better 

Hello to anyone that I have missed 

I saw the Dr yesterday and had swabs taken ) and will hopefully get results tomorrow. But they have treated me again for thrush so lets hope it sorts it this time  They also tested my for a water infection which was -ve as I've got a low abdominal ache, almost like AF is due. Anyone else having this? I'm on day 10 of progynova. Don't remember this last time I had an FET. Maybe i'm just totally paranoid and a hypochondriac to boot   

Just as a giggle the lighter side of tx - has anyone had to do their jabs in a strange place? On my first tx I was so careful and would not go out of the house til it was done, and my clinic told me to lighten up and not put stuff on hold, as long as I was careful to take it with me if I was out. So this cycle I have jabbed in the services on the M6 twice (in the car) and in Selfridges posh ladies loos (am v careful about hygiene). Last cycle I had to do it in the theatre loos with my best friends helping............ she felt faint and I ended up looking after her. God knows what people must have thought.  

Mac


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies  
Mackie-Hope its something they can sort out quick honey    i think my embies are being thawed tomorrow i am calling them at 4pm to get my e/t time    i have done 1 jab in my car outside my acupuncture ladies house, and 1 in the toilets of the holiday inn at my xmas party   i always worry i will forget to take the drugs and needle  

Noodle-Good to see you are you looking forward to crimbo  

Dooleys-Where are you hun hope your ok  
Fudgey-Oh poor you fancy having to work crimbo day   

Jobi-Hope that headache has completly gone  

Kyla-I can understand you wanting to keep away from the board at the moment your next tx will be here before you know it  

Did anyone see Sara M's sad news she had a scan and there was no bubs   so only 1 bfp on this thread and that was Dareeka


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well tonight... thanks for all ypur kind thoughts, glad to report that my headache has completely gone  

Great news for us… blood tests came back fine today and so I can start progynova tablets Saturday – FET week of 18th December (have set ticker for middle of that week for a rough estimate!!)

Fudgy Xmas Day..... hmmmm? (Not great) What do you do for a job?  Nurse I guess?

Noodle Hi hun How you doing?  Great to see you back too  

Mackie Not done any medication anywhere amusing but had a bit of a "disaster" last night.... was busy painting my nails whilst watching telly and suddenly realised it was time to do nasal spray.  Grabbed the bottle off the side and sniffed....... forgetting that nails were still wet and got nail polish on the end of my nose - was still there this morning!!     
Hoping your tests come back with some good news for you hun

Emma Wow big day tomrorow - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you. Let us now how the thaw goes, will be thinking of you and sending your embies special vibes xx

Such sad news for Sara M......... this whole journey seems to be one heart break after another.

Jobi xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone - its sad news for Sara M.  We really need a helping hand on this thread!!!  
Has anyone been watching the programmes on BBC 1 about IVF.  I've seen the last two weeks but not sure when it started.  It brings it all back watching other people go through it.  It was on last night and there was good news and my hormones must be playing me up as I burst into tears as I was so happy for them!!!

Emma - Good luck for tomorrow -will keep my fingers crossed that they survive.  How many are you taking out?

Mackie - I'm on day 8 of Progynova so just 2 days behind you at the moment.

Jobi - Great news that you can move on to the next stage and keep us company.

NVH - I did most of my Christmas shopping today.  I spent the day walking round Bluewater.  Got there for 9.30am to have a cappuccino and a muffin before the shops open (bad breakfast I know!!!).  I was totally shattered by 3.45pm and ran out of inspiration.  Really just d/h to get for now!!!  I can get most of his things online.

I will be getting the Xmas decorations down from the loft tomorrow and putting them up ready for the big switch on - on Friday!!  They always have them on from 1 December to make CHristmas last as long a possible as we love Christmas.  

Its the Dickensian Christmas weekend in Rochester this weekend, so it starts the festive season for us.  Everyone dresses up in the old costumes, there is a candlelit parade through the town, mulled wine, carol singing, snow machines - its great - can't wait!!!!  Roll on Saturday.

My next scan is Mon 4 Dec to check the thickness of the endo, then I guess it will be planned from there.

Hi to anyone I've missed and good luck to anyone waiting for results.

Jules x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone Sara M sending you  

Not such a good day today having spotting and cramps day 11   taking it very easy but very hard to stay positive.hoping and praying my   will stay with us a bit longer.Sorry about the me post

Shaz xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Jules - i was going to put my xmas tree up this weekend but though it was too early...might reconsider now   Need something to take my mind of this 2ww! Dickinson weekend sounds lovely, how festive and I am really excited for you.  I'm a big kid when it comes to xmas! 
I saw that program last night, it was the 3rd one....really good news for a change that both of them got pg, albeit that it took two goes for one of the couples

Jobi - glad the headache is gone.  You must be so relieved..well done on starting the lovely progynova on saturday and yes I am officially a mad women  

Emma - wishing your embies loads of luck for the thaw   

Mackie - hope the test come back ok and its something that won't hold up tx

SarahM - am so so sorry to hear about your devasting sad news.  

I'm half way through my 2ww now and still feel pretty normal.  For those who have had a 2ww did you feel really normal, like you didn't even have et   close your ears emma!  

Shaz - just read your post   could be implantation hun & cramps are probably from the cyclogest.  Try and keep    i know how hard it is...  I seem to have the opposite problem!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya Everyone* 

Sorry haven't been online much, but have been going slightly mad  on 2ww!  Have been having funny like mild af twitches since around day 3 but know that cyclogest can do funny things to you!

*Emma*  today. Sending you sticky vibes &  

*NVH* Are you still sane? We're on the long home run now  

*Jobi* Glad your bad heads cleared up now

*Jules* I love christmas. Rochesters festival sounds lovely. Will be sending dh up in the loft soon to get all the goodies down  Can't wait.

Hi to Kyla  Nicky  Mackie  Shaz  & anyone else i missed 

Dooleys


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emma ~    for today will be thinking about you  

Shaz ~ Try and stay positive, it's not over yet     & a big 

Dooleys ~  for you too.

NVH ~ How are you today ?   

Jules ~ we have a scan on the 4th @ 9.30 - what time is yours?

Jobi ~ Glad your head is getting better

Sara M ~ I am so sorry hunni, we are all here for you 

 to anyone that I have missed.

I hopefully get my results later today.  I felt awful yesterday, just wanted to sleep so I hope I haven't got anything nasty in my system - makes you wonder sometimes you do everything right and It goes wrong!

One of my best friends is being induced today, so I am sat clock watching.  She is a fantastic support to both me and DF and I really am excited for her, which is nice because usually I dread impending births 

Well better get some work done (apparently that's why they pay me   )

Mac x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Mackie*

I'm still positive hon, don't worry about me    . It isn't over till i start singing & i'm along way from that. Got days togo yet. 

 for your test results today.

Dooleys


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Dooley - sound like you are handling this 2ww better than me, good on you! One week down, one week to go.  I am very surprised a the lack of symptoms on a FET apart form drug related ofcourse, but as you say its early days... god help me this week      

Mackie - good luck for the results today  

Back to 2ww insanity for me  

Emma - are you ok hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Nvh-Im fine hun, just been busy at work how are you getting on  

Dooleys-Poor you the 2ww is a killer    good luck honey  
Mackie-Good luck with the results honey  

Shaz-Stay positive   

Jules-I cried at all those ivf programmes too    

Jobi-Glad the heads better honey, lets hope the lovely progynova dont start them off again  

Well the embies will be thawed today not sure if they will call me though as i have 8 in total so not life or death if you know what i mean    e/t is for 11.30 tomorrow so i have to go to my acup ay 8.45 then get on the m25 to my clinic then back to my acup at 1pm   i will be cream crackered


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well they have thawed 6 out of 8 2 never made it the rest are 3 cell so they have lost a cell, but they explained that this is normal and as long as they divide tomorrow they should be fine       
I was soooo calm and now im going loopy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - welcome to the loopy club....Well done for your 4 frosties and best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

No time tonight I am afraid but just wanted to wish our darling Emma

        for tomorrow

Thinking of you 

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everybody  

just popped in to say well done emma on your embies and goodluck for tomorrow hun    

mackie im keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow  

hello to dooley nvh jobi jules and shaz im thinking of you all and hope you get your bfp


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Emma I am thinking about you today, hope it all goes well    

Hi to everyone else.

I have just phoned Dr's and they haven't got my results so it will be Monday    Why say they will have them Thursday / Friday am at the latest if they're not going to   So in a slightly raised high pitched voice I told them Monday is not good enough I was told today at latest and I am v. late in an IVF cycle that I am not prepared to cancel because of the their incompetence, my clinic want the results today  . Would they please telephone the lab for my results and call me asap. They have til 11 am and then DF is on the case  

I'm calm .....................................


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Awww Mackie*    What a nightmare hon. Get df on the case, do these people not understand how important it is & how long it takes to get to this stage Grrrrr. Will they not let you ring the lab Well done for keeping calm  ..... Hope they get off their arses & sort it out.  

*Emma*  today honey. As NVH said welcome to the loopy 2ww 

*NVH* One more day gone  I just keep thinking no news (or signs) are good news. Think i'm going to have to pull out the secret weapon  Found & bought some lovely positively orange french knickers in Dorothy P  Told you all i was going mad  

Hi to Jobi  Jules  Shaz  & everyone else 

      

A positively loopy Dooleys


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - good luck today for ET....we are thinking about you  

Dooleys - one more day gone, yet still no symptoms or anything.  Do you really feel totally normal or is it just me    I am starting to think bad negative thoughts    who am i kidding, that started ages ago...its so hard to stay   when you can't feeling ANYTHING    hope those orange knickers work.

Mackie - hope you get your results today...how very very dare they    hope you kick some    and get those results.

Shaz - how are you doing    any symptoms from you   I just can't believe how normal I feel...I sound like a bloody parrot  

Hi fudgyfu, Jobi, jules and anyone else i've missed.

Day 9 dpt today and definately going crazy...why is the 2ww so hard!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*NVH* I don't feel completely normal, but then i don't think i ever was   I have had sore boobs, feeling icky on a couple of occassions, & (not very nice) a bit of a snail trail in the mornings   *SORRY! But these could be either to do with the meds or some of it in the mind! I am positive but don't want to get too ................you know, just in case  Do you know what i mean  or am i completely loopy & a lost cause 

Dooleys*


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Dooleys - well I have sore boobs and up until yesterday was get af cramps in the morning but very slightly, but was getting them before ET so know its the drugs    got lower back ache but I honestly think thats due to sitting on sofa with lap top!  I'm gonna take a leaf out of your book and force myself to feel    Even the cm that I had with the progynova has stopped and i am stil on them, whats all that about    
Anyway, am meeting a few girls from my clinic today so hopefully they will knock some sense into me!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*NVH* Keep positive, i know its not easy        
We've gotta keep each other sane, or try to 
Enjoy your meet, sounds like its come at the best time for you 

Talk to you soon

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes ladies

Well have 1 4 cell and 1 5 cell onboard  

Dooleys-Good luck for testing   

Nvh-Hope those girls knock some sense into you  

Mackie-Kick some   thats the nhs for you  

Jobi-How are you getting on  

Fudgey thanks honey


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone - Its the weekend again and Christmas has started as far as I'm concerned!!!

Emma - Fab news - well done & good luck, the longest 2 weeks starts here! I so hope this works for you this time, everything is crossed for you.

Mackie - My scan is 4 Dec @ 9.30am too so I'll think of you then too!!  Any news, did they call back?  Won't know until scan when they plan to do ET but I was originally the 8or 10 Dec and I started 2 days early so just depends if the endo is thick.  Fingers crossed!

Dooleys , NVH & Shaz - Hang in there!  Hope you are all surviving!!!!

Jobi - I'm on day 10 of Progynova and I think I've been lucky so far.  I hope & pray that doesn't change.  Had a bad cold for the first part so the lemsips etc could have taken away some symptoms but so far so good.  Hope you are the same.

Noodle/Fudgeyfu - Hi to you both & nice to hear from you

Have a good weekend everyone!

Jules x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done smelly em!  hope those embies are snuggling in as we speak     yep the girls did knock some sense into me, but i'm afraid it came out the other end


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone well I know I shouldnt have but did a pee test this morn came up a BFN hope its because test day is not till mon 4th but couldnt wait.Have had no symptoms but needed to know either way.Still feeling a little positive but whos knows  

Shaz


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

shaz - dont worry too much i know its hard but test again monday hun   and no more    

emma - yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee on your little embies im keeping everything crossed  

jules - im putting my tree up today not looking forward to it we start off all good intensions then end up in seperate

rooms argueing   

nvh - dooley - come on girls start a new trend with some bfp  

jobi - how are you doing hunny are the headaches settling down  

mackie - did you get your tests back hun i hope you give them what for   

as for me im off work till wedensday now so im going crimbo shopping today   ( i know im mad ) but it needs to

be done and the dreaded tree goes up tonight i wouldnt mind but mine is a one that you have to put together 

branch by branch   

by for now


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Morning all* 

*Shaz* It is sooo hard not to test early i know   Test again on Monday, who knows  

*Em* Way to go. Try not to go mad  like the rest of us 

*Fudgeyfu* We always end up arguing  over the decorations. Glad we're not the only ones 

Day 11!!! Can't believe it.  Desparate to know like Shaz but am trying   to be good!!! 

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

just got up   slept well last night  

Shaz-  test on your test date honey you may of tested too early   

Fudgey-i have the branch by branch tree too   good luck with the xmas shopping you are VERY BRAVE   

Dooleys-Not long till you test good luck honey   

Nvh-How are you hun, not long for you either hope your calmer


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mornng all

Emma - glad you had a good nights sleep....lets hope it continues

Shaz- maybe it was too early...isn't it great about Charlie's bfp.  Hope you will follow suit on Monday   

For those who don't know, Charlie is someone that is also keeping a FET diary like myself and Shaz and she got her BFP today  

Dooleys - how are you doing   when are you testing   Is it the 6th    The meet out yesterday done me the world of good.

Mackie - any news about your results  

Fudgeyfu - enjoy xmas shopping and putting that tree up once you find out which branch goes where  

Shaz/Dooleys - are you bloated    i'm not  

I still don't have any symptoms....even charlie who thought had no sypmtoms ended up having sore boobs and a bit of nausea.  I can honestly say I have nothing! 

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You are going to get it lady when i see you    ignore what other people have got as some people dont get any symptoms at all


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*NVH* I'm not bloated......I always look like this    
Don't worry what symptoms everyone else has had, some people have loads, & others none. I'm sure it's all part of the torturous 2ww.
I test on Tues 5th     

Dooleys


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i give you full permission to    me!  

Dooleys -   
You're a day ahead of  me....you are totally right about symptoms, i'm being pretty pathetic really


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys and nvh-


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ahhh NVH* Bless you  We will have to send Emma round to sort you out soon you know  
I thought we both tested Tues See i am losing it 

*Emma* See what you've got to look forward to!   
   
Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i hope i dont get like that otherwise i give you both permission to shoot me


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Dooleys - I got my dates wrong so its not you, its me...I said Weds the 5th, but obviously its the 6th   

Emma - are you saying I need shooting    Actaully I think dh feels the same    If only I had a gun  

Sending lots of baby dust for us three and shaz ofcourse.....

       

Off out now, catch ya later


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies 

well it took me 2 HOLE HOURS    to put my tree up  

positive thoughts come your way to all the girls on the 2ww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

2 hours oh fudgey i have to do mine next week   and i have the same tree as you   

Hope it looks lovely though


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there, hope you don't mind me jumping in here but just desperate to put my tree up and I've been holding out as I thought it was too early!   Seeing your post though just shows that it's about time   Yey, on 2ww wait so will have to persuade DH to help, he'll be thrilled  

Kay xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya Kay* 

I to am trying to convince dh its not too early to put  Keep trying to persuade him he'll love helping me with the dec's this year 

Day 12!!!
Hope you're still as loopy as me NVH 
Hi Emma


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't know what happened there!!!

*Fudgey* 2 hours!!!   Best not let dh see that 

Sending everyone       

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kay welcome to the thread

How are you coping so far   i cant wait to get my  up so it feels more christmasy  

Dooleys-Are you nervous honey of testing   i know i will be           

Nvh-        

Hope all you ladies are keeping sane


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Emma* Nervous!!!  I'm cacking my lovely orange pants   I want to know sooo badly but at the same time scared stiff it won't be good news. But keeping positive.  
What date do you test? 
Keeping everything crossed for you not to go loopy like NVH & me!  

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys-Its horrible isnt it when you know test date appears as thats when you will either have the best news ever or the worst   keeping everything  for you     ^stickyvibes^

I test on the 15th may test early again though depending on how im feeling


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Dooleys - yep am a looney    bet I can beat you heads down    Still no symtoms and I am analysing everything, its doing my head in! 

Emma - I feel sick at the thought of doing a hpt   how are you doing hun    I'm loving that xmas tree smiley.

Shaz - how are you feeling today?

Gosh four of us on the 2ww    Lots of sticky   to us all


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

evening all

i have been lurking for a while but now feel that i can join you properly, do you have room for a little one?  

Dooleys/NVH/shaz - fingers crossed for all of you, stay away from those pee sticks , Good luck ladies

Emma - fingers crossed for your too honey  

Jobi - hope your okay? beware emma was right about the progynova, the s/e get worse 

Im on day 6 of progynova and have a scan next sat to check lining and transfer in booked for 14th Dec  I've put my tree up this afternoon in a bid to make it feel like xmas, but still not worked  my house looks lovely though 

love and luck to everyone
Suzi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Suzi-Good to have you on here hun, as the nov/dec cycle buddies has gone a bit quiet  
Good luck for your scan hun  

Nvh-Keep staying   only 3 days now till you do the test     

Im fine thanks ladies although getting bored as just laying in bed as d/f wont let me do anything till the 2nd week and im only allowed out to lunch with friends to have filled up most of my 2nd wk


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

NVH doing ok today had blood test this morn get results Tue arvo,Havent Pee tested today going to wait till the morn. 

Hi Suzi welcome and good luck for the 14   

Dooleys Hope you are staying sane   and where did you get your orange pants  

Emma 74 good luck with your test on the 15th   

Hi to anyone I have missed  

Shaz xx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Girls  

Sorry not been around a lot …. Parents over for the weekend, they have gone now so I’m BACK!!!!  
I started Progynova tablets yesterday so really feel like we are getting somewhere no… less than 3 weeks to embryo transfer now (Hoping for about 20th December)

Hi Suzi Great to see you on here hun – can’t believe what you girls said about s/e getting worse, saw the medical officer at work couple of weeks ago about time off etc and he said I’d start to feel better once progynova started so I HAD been feeling very hopeful (Looks like the silly man had NO IDEA  ) However today I have felt like I have had a slight hangover all day – fuzzy head and a very mild feeling of nausea….oh great!! 
Looks like we will be only a few days apart as my FET is the week of 18th Dec!!  

Emma Great to see you have had your transfer – hope so much this is your time hun    

Dooleys Hiya!  

Shaz Good luck with the pee stick in the morning   (will you actually sleep tonight??   )

Sending loads of love to all   girls – lets hope that Dec beings many many BFPS!!!!  And then we can all get fat together  

Sorry no more personals – soooo much to catch up on and I really really need my bed so more tomorrow 

Sleep tight everyone 

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

just popped in to tell you ive been to see colin fry tonight at the sunderland empire he was great  

i didnt get a message but he was great to watch 

come on girls get those crimbo trees up   hope you all get the best christmas pressie ever


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Girls.... just a quick post before I go to Tesco.....

Fudgy Sorry to be really stupid but who is Colin Fry? (Sorry have I been on my own planet or something?!  )

I have got our tree (we bought it yesterday) but I am resisting (so far!) the temptation to decorate it... I am gonna try and hold out til next weekend!!

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies


Fudgey-I love colin fry i once went to see Derek Acorah once i love all that  

Jobi-Wait till next week hun   sorry your feeling   hope you start to feel better soon  

Shaz-You are soooo good i would of tested by now


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Morning* 

*Shaz * Looks like we're both testing in the morning!  I'm terrified this time  Are you?  tomorrow

*Emma* Your dh sounds like mine, wrapping you up in cotton wool. Sweet though eh!

*Suzi* Welcome to the board, we're all slightly loopy here! 

Hi to everyone else 

Day 13 !!!!!       

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dooleys-          

Nvh-         

Bet your both really nervous

Shaz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ps blown you all some bubbles for luck


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Ah bless you honey. Thank you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - thanks hun    See dh is keeping his eye on you    At least you've got loads planned for your next week, hope it flies by for you.

Dooleys and Shaz - good luck for the test/results tomorrow    

Jobi - sorry about the s/e's....et on the 20th   Good luck with your first lining scan  

Fudgeyfu - glad you enjoyed Colin....i'm putting my tree up this weekend.  Can't wait.

2 days to go for my hpt    feeling quite calm at the moment....what will be will be but praying and hoping for a bfp   

Here's to all the 2ww'ers


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma Please tell me ... who are Colin Fry and Derek Acorah   

Shaz & Dooleys ........ what time are you gonna test? Shall i get up early and log on before leaving for work or dare I leave it til I get to work to find out?? SO EXCITED and NERVOUS for you both 
[fly]      [/fly]

NVH what about you hun? Am I right in saying you'll be testing Wednesday? 
[fly]      [/fly]

Jobi xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

[fly]HELLO![/fly]

SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN AROUND MUCH THE LAST FEW DAYS, BUT I'M BACK NOW!!

DOOLEYS ~ NVH ~ SHAZ ~ LOTS & LOTS OF       

EMMA ~ HOW ARE YOU COPING ON THE 2WW? GETTING LOTS OF REST?  

FUDGEY ~ I LOVE COLIN FRY, BET HE WAS FAB. HOPE YOU ARE OK 

JOBI ~ HOW ARE YOU ON YOUR PROGYNOVA? GREAT THAT YOU HAVE AN ET DATE  

SUZI ~ WELCOME TO THE THREAD 

KAY ~ WELCOME TO YOU TOO 

JULES ~ HOW DID YOUR SCAN GO TODAY? HAVE YOU GOT ANY MORE DATES? 

 TO ANYONE THAT I HAVE MISSED 

AFTER THE FIASCO WITH MY TESTS LAST WEEK, THE DR'S PHONED THE LAB WHO SAID EVERYTHING WAS 'NORMAL', BUT IT HADN'T BEEN CHECKED BY A CONSULTANT AND WOULDN'T BE TIL TODAY. (  NHS). SO WE HAVE TAKEN IT THAT EVERYTHING IS OK AND ARE CARRYING ON  HAD SCAN TODAY TO CHECK ENDOMETRIUM AND IT IS 10MM SO ALL SYSTEMS GO FOR THIS WEEK.  THAW TOMORROW AND ET ON WEDNESDAY. VERY EXCITED AND VERY NERVOUS (BEEN HERE BEFORE ) SO JUST TO WAIT FOR THE 'OK' CALL TOMORROW.

ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS HAD A BABY ON FRIDAY NIGHT. I AM REALLY THRILLED FOR HER, BUT COULD STOP THE TEARS WHEN I GOT THE NEWS . BUT LETS HOPE SOME OF HER VIBES RUB OFF ON ME AND I CAN PASS THEM ON TO YOU  

SHE HAS GIVEN ME SOME CRYSTALS TO CARRY WITH ME AT ALL TIMES. AND ALSO A BOOK ON ANGELS ~ AND HOW TO TALK TO YOUR ANGEL. LET'S HOPE THEY ARE LISTENING 

MAC


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jobi - yep testing on weds    bloody sh*tting myself  

Mackie - thats great news.  Good luck with the thaw tomorrow and ET on weds...     

December is going to be a busy month....lets hope its full of bfps!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Jobi* I'll be testing at 5am, as dh has to leave for work at 5.30   So dream positive thought for me please 

*Mackie* Keeping everything crossed for you hon  

*NVH* Glad to know i'm not the only one feeling like that.  

      

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Fab lining hun  come on frosties thaw and divide for your mummy    

Jobi-they are mediums in the spiritual sense 

[fly]         [/fly]

No pressure ladies


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had great weekends!

NVH & Dooleys - Wishing you both the very best of luck.  We are all thinking of you at this time.  Fingers crossed you both get your miracle!

Emma - Hope you are okay.  Sound like you have your 2ww sorted.  Wish I had all that time off.  Took a lot the first time round.

Mackie - Glad to hear your news.  SNAP - I had my scan today and my lining is 11mm so I am ready too.
So.....THAW TOMORROW & ET ON WEDNESDAY IF ALL I OKAY.
The clinic said they would only call if there was a problem, so fingers crossed.  My ET is at 2pm on Wednesday.  How about you?  Hooray - no more injections -start botty bombs tonight & carry on with progynova.  NO CRINONE GEL - hooray - I hated them.

I have everything crossed for our snow babies - PLEASE LET THEM SURVIVE!!!
Good Luck Mackie

Jobi - Hope the Progynova is getting better for you.  I think I was lucky and didn't really have any strong symptoms.

Hi to anyone I've missed including Fudgeyfu


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi to Suzi & Kay too!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just thought I would pop by to wish

Dooleys and Shaz lots of luck for tomorrow      

Mackie and Jules - good luck for the thaw tomorrow


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Mackie Great news….   Got everything crossed for tomorrow’s thaw.  It is hard when people around you are having babies isn’t ? But just think in a couple of days you will have your gorgeous embies back with you.  Really hoping this your time    

Dooleys OMG! I leave for work at 6.45am so will try and check before I leave!  Will be dreaming BFP thoughts for you    

NVH Not long to go now …. I feel nervous for you  

Jules Heh Great news … Best wishes for the thaw tomorrow  

Jobi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

dooley and shaz goodluck for tomorrow             

               

         

                     

mackie goodluck with your frostie thaw         

jobi colin fry is a psychic   emma i like derek too he is fab 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all

Shaz and dooleys          hope you both have some good news

Jules-well done on the lining hun thats very good   you will be on the dreaded 2ww soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just thought i would pop on to see if there was any news from Dooleys and Shaz

[fly]    HOPE YOU BOTH GET YOUR DREAMS TODAY [/fly]


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone Sadly we got a BFN this morning    Had a level of 1 so sounds like they didnt even implant.Will be back in touch when I can get my head round all of this.

Dooleys wishing you luck  

Shaz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shaz-  so sorry sweetheart give d/h a big hug and go back to bed for the rest of the day...it will be your turn one day hun im sure


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

This is just a quicky to say unfortunately it wasn't to be this time for us 
Tested at 5am   & it was a  

Thanks for all your support.
Will keep popping in to see how everyone else is doing if thats ok

Dooleys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhh Dooleys so sorry honey   take some quality time out with d/h and make sure you have a good xmas   you will be pg one day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Dooleys   I am so sorry hun.  As emma says take some time out & have a fab xmas. 

Emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Shaz -   just read your post, how   today.  I am so sorry hun.  Hope you enjoy your exmas


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

shaz and dooleys so so sorry    take care of yourselves 

mackie goodluck with the thaw    

hello to everyone else  

well i had a bit of goodnews this morning i will be starting my drugs feb 4th for my next cycle instead of march


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done fudgey good news


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fudgey - thats great news.  A month make so much difference

Mackie/Jules  - good luck with the thaw today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie and jules


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

DOOLEYS & SHAZ ~ I AM SO SORRY TO READ YOUR NEWS. BIG  TO YOU BOTH AND YOUR DHs.

JUST A QUICK UPDATE FROM ME (I'M SUPPOSED TO BE WORKING!) THEY THAWED OUR 6 ZYGOTES THIS MORNING AND 2 HAVE SURVIVED. I AM SLIGHTLY DISAPPOINTED AS I HOPED WE WOULD HAVE HAD MORE OUT OF 6. SO LETS HOPE THAT THESE ARE LITTLE FIGHTERS. WE DO HAVE 6 MULTI CELLS WHICH THEY HAVEN'T THAWED. SO WE'LL SEE IF THESE TWO - RUSSELL & BROMLEY - SURVIVE TONIGHT. HANG IN THERE LITTLE EMBIES   AND IF SO ET IS AT 8AM TOMORROW.

JULES ANY NEWS.

 TO EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Not sure how I'm feeling at the moment.  They have both survived the thaw but one has lost 1 cell and 1 has lost 2 cells.  The embryologist said that we just have to start hoping that they divide overnight otherwise she doesn't hold out much hope......now I am nervous.  Is this bad, is this okay?  I don't know what to think.  Should they have started to divide yet or does all this happen overnight?

They said to go in at 2pm regardless

Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-dont worry they normally loose cells while thawing mine went from 4 to 3 as long as they dont loose 50% of the cells they will be fine...i didnt think mine would divide by 1 gained 2 cells overnight and the other one gained 1


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Sorry hun missed your post   well done sounds good to me 6 cells are excellent i was worried too but dont be they will divide


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Shaz & Dooleys - I'm so sorry to hear your news!  We are all thinking of you!!!
We really need some luck on this thread - don't we!!!
Please look after yourselves and do anything that makes you feel better!  Have a great xmas and pop by to say hi.

Jules x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Dooleys - thats great news.  I only had two and they survived the night.  Good luck for tomorrow   

Jules - Apparantly it is normal for them to loose cells.  My cons said that it happens in the natural world too when they get rid of cells that are no good.  One of mine lost a cell and gained it just before ET.  The other one thawed at 4 cell which was when it was frozen, then gained two and then lost one again.  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls 

just popped in to wish mackie and jules goodluck for tomorrow


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

nvh goodluck for tomorrow hunny keeping everything crossed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  for testing tomorrow honey             

Mackie and jules


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello All

Thanks for you good luck posts, but unfortunately it was a BFN for me too!  

Best of luck to you all and esp those in the 2ww...hope for some bfp's in the next few weeks.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-So sorry honey   love you


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

NVH - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourself!

Mackie - Best of luck for today.  Hope you have had better news than me.

Emma - hope you are resting up.

I'm a bit devastated and undecided about what to do.  My embryos survived the thaw but they haven't divided.  I have to go in at 2pm and decide whether to put them back anyway as there is always a slim chance they could go on to develop but realistically the changes are very low or just to walk away.

In a way to me any chance is better than nothing at all but as she said I have to be realistic that it will probably won't result in a pregnancy.  As you all know the 2ww is hard enough as it is but maybe if they go in with me knowing it probably won't work, it will be a bonus if they do!!!!

Don't know what to do!!

Will let you know later - don't think anyone is online at the moment.

Jules x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules, 

I think you should go for it, give those embies a chance........there is still hope  

Thinking of you 

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Bendy is right go for it, hopefully they will divide when you get to the clinic  

Bendy nice to see you here


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought i'd come on over to this thread if you guys didnt mind! Wil take me a while to get to know everyone and catch up but i have lots of time on my hands. 

I have been to nervous to chat on here as i was so worried the embies wouldnt survive the thaw, but now they are safetly back on board, i feel i can!

Better get catching up.

Emm, you have nine days to get those sore boobies, this doesnt mean it isnt going to work. Stay postivite big sis.   

Hello to everyone!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - one of my little embies only divided when it was transferred. It just might be slow.  As long as they survive the thaw then you've got a chance   

Bendy - welcome hun, hope your stay here is more successful than mine,  

Emma - love ya to


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Firstly I'm sorry I haven't been around much Ive not been feeling that great    I have been getting bad headaches everyday for the last couple of weeks, which has been driving me potty!!  Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do  

I also want to say how sorry I am to read the negatives from a couple of you girls, I was thinking of you all, even though I wasn't online much. xx

Emma ~ just wanna say good luck with testing hun, hows it all been going? xx

bendy ~ Hey hunni, I haven't chatted with you for a while, hows all the tx stuff going? I hope you get some good news sweetie, will be watching out for your results xx

Hello to everyone else, I will catch up with all your posts some other time, just popped in to say hello really & to let you all know that I'm still around & haven't forgotten about you all  

Lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s i should be starting again in January..... Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just to update you - I went to the clinic and they still hadn't divided but they said that I still had the option of transfer.  The chances are very slim but I guess a chance is better than nothing.  The embryologist said that the best one was doing something but it hadn't divided before the transfer, so I have both of them in now and its in the lap of the gods now.  They've told me to remain realistic, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.  

I'm off to bed now. D/H took me for a meal after the hospital and we've just got home, so its time to relax!!

Speak soon

Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Hope its just lazy honey and sticks to you for 9mths   

Noodle-Glad you will be starting in jan   sorry your having a horrible time with the headaches hope they go soon   

Bendy-I know your right i swore i wouldnt get sucked into this mad 2ww


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

NVH ~   SORRY TO HEAR YOUR NEWS. TAKE CARE.

JULES ~ SORRY THAT THINGS DIDN'T GO AS HOPED. BUT THEY ARE WHERE THEY SHOULD BE AND LETS HOPE THAT THEY ARE JUST A BIT LAZY AND WILL START TO DIVIDE NOW THEY ARE SNUG AND WARM 

OUR UPDATE IS ONE OF OUR EMBIES DIDN'T DIVIDE OVER NIGHT, BUT THE OTHER WAS A 3 CELL GRADE 1.  THEY SAID IT WAS TOO LATE TO THAW OTHERS THIS MORNING AS THEY WOULD WANT TO LEAVE THEM OVER NIGHT AGAIN AND THAT WOULD PUT MY ENDOMETRIUM OUT OF SINK FOR TRANSFER.  SO WE DECIDED JUST TO HAVE TO 1 PUT BACK.  WE'RE A LITTLE DISAPPOINTED THAT OUT OF THE 6 THAWED ONLY 1 HAS SURVIVED, BUT HEY HO IT'S NOT OVER YET. WE'RE STILL POSITIVE, OUR PREVIOUS 3 CYCLES HAVE GONE LIKE CLOCKWORK, WE'RE HAD AN EXCELLENT RESPONSE AND IT HASN'T WORKED.  THIS ONE HAS BEEN RUBBISH FROM THE START SO LETS HOPE THAT'S A GOOD OMEN. TEST DATE IS 18TH.

SO I'M ON BED REST FOR A FEW DAYS THEN POTTERING NEXT WEEK.  NO WORK TIL 19TH.  

LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU ALL, WILL BE ONLINE ALOT OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

nvh so sorry about your news hunny    

mackie and jules goodluck and well done for getting on the 2ww im keeping everything crossed for you both

comes girls bring on the bfp things have got to change soon        

emma how are you doing hun  

welcome to bendy  

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Fudgey-Im ok honey thanks for asking   i hope your ok and enjoying your   

Mackie-Dont worry honey it only takes 1 embie to give you a BFP   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Was off sick again yesterday with another migraine Luckily it only lasted one day so managed to get back to work today.

Dooleys Shaz and NVH No words can make this any better for so just wanted to give you all a big big cuddle    
We are all here for you … this thread has had some bad luck, it’s just not fair girls is it?  

Fudgy GREAT NEWS – its great when you know a date that you have to work to isn’t it …. Roll on Feb!  

Noodle Looks like the new year is gonna be great for you too – fingers crossed for BFP this time  

Bendybird Great news … 2ww now     

Jules  With your embies back with you there is more chance than leaving them so fingers crossed for you hun.   Put your feet up and look after yourself    

Mackie ONE is all it takes hun – glad to hear you are taking it easy    

Emma You turned into a crazy 2ww lady yet?   

Can I ask you a question please?  I have been D/R for 3 weeks now and have been on progynova for 5 days and I have really heavy feeling in my womb area not AF cramps but just feeling heavy is this normal  Is it just my womb lining growng??

Hello to everyone I have missed    

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jobi

Sorry you have been ill again..not sure about the heavy feeling could be the womb lining hun, im sure its nothing to worry about ...call your clinic if you are worried  

Yeah im going loop the loop


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma

Yes I think I will phone the clinic tomorrow - I always advise other girls to call if they are worried about something so for once in my life I am going to take my own advice! (first time for everything  )

Off to bed for early night now..... night night x

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Jobi-Hope you have called the clinic


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

How are we all?

How are the 2ww'ers coping?

I am now on day three in the Mackie 2ww.  Have stayed on bed rest / sofa rest (as sky and dvd player are down stairs   ) So have watched 4 weddings and funeral and pride and prejudice yesterday and haven't figured out what the tv agenda is for today   

DF is out today so have the use of his laptop - apparently he bought this for his work not for me to chat on!

I woke in the early hours with period type pains, they went off but i keep getting twinges, but it is too early for implantation so hope it's not a bad sign   but am staying positive, visualisation, talking to my angel, relaxation....................... where are the men in white coats  

Mac x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Stay   honey i keep getting a/f pains hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello all

Thanks for all your posts following my bfn

Just thought I would pop on to wish all our 2wwers lots of   and sticky  

Mackie - Are you on cyclogest    if so they give you af cramps too.  I had them from before ET right through, but they wore of towards the end and they seem to be there mostly in the mornings.  I'd say it was the drugs, so don't worry.  

Jobi - hope you got some answers from the clinic that put your mind at rest.

Well af has turned up with   pains in tow    I guess I should move on from this board now and will pop by to see how our 2ww people are getting on.

Thanks for your support on here although my stay was brief.  I wish you all loads of luck with your baby journeys and wishing you all the bfp's that you deserve.


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Emma Typical.... just when I decided to call the clinic ….. woke up this morning and “that feeling” had subsided – but that’s good though.  

Mackie Don’t worry hun… the pains are caused by the medication.  

NVH Wishing you all the luck on the world… see you were on the the MF ICSI board today so I’ll keep up with you there xx

Hello to everyone else    

Jobi xx

PS The tree went up and was decorated as soon as I got home from work this afternoon - I could wait NO LONGER!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

jobi- i had that heavy feeling when i was on the 2ww i think it has a lot to do with the womb lining as mine was over 11mm

mackie - af pains are common with cyclogest hun 

emma - i hope you are taking it easy too 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Fudgey- im taking it very easy thanks hun  

Jobi-Glad ots gone   and the tree is up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where have you all gone


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just thought I'd say hi. Posted once or twice on this thread. Hope you're doing well. I'm due to test on Mon a so am on the test Dec 11th thread mostly. Lots of BFPs over there so have my fingers crossed.

Kay xxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

HI EMMA

I'M STILL HERE JUST HAVE TO WRESTLE THE LAPTOP OFF DF    IT'S GONE VERY QUIET ON HERE.

HOW ARE YOU?

JULES ~ HOW ARE YOU DOING HUNNI?

THIS 2WW IS HARD WORK - I AM WISHING MY LIFE AWAY  

I STAYED IN BED TIL YESTERDAY BUT NEEDED SOME FRESH AIR AND A CHANGE OF SCENERY! SO DF AND I WALKED THE DOG, WHICH IS NOT AT ALL STRENUOUS AS HE IS 13 AND ONLY WENT TO DO ME A FAVOUR  AND LATE AFTERNOON WE WENT TO SEE JAMES BOND - A COUPLE OF HOURS OF DANIEL CRAIG TOOK MY MIND OF THINGS     STILL GOT AF PAINS AND THEY ARE GETTING WORSE, YESTERDAY AND THIS MORNING HAD SOME NAUSEA AND MY BOOBS ACHE, BUT I GET ALL THIS BEFORE AF SO NOT GETTING MY HOPES UP    IT'S A BIT EARLY FOR SYMPTOMS.  BUT ON MY LAST FET I HAD ABSOLUTELY NOTHING AT ALL AND ON MY LAST FRESH I KNEW THAT IT HAD FAILED DAY 5 AFTER TRANSFER, SO SOMETHING IS HAPPENING WHATEVER IT MAYBE   

I'M GOING TO VISIT MY FRIEND LATER WHO HAD A BABY LAST WEEK, SO HOPEFULLY SOME BABY VIBES WILL RUB OFF  

HOPE YOU ENJOY THIS WET AND COLD SUNDAY ...................... HOW LONG TIL THE SUMMER?  

MAC X 

KAY YOU POSTED AT THE SAME TIME AS ME!  GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

he he, imagine that, posting at the same time   mac. Thanks for the luck there, I need it, just getting wobb.y. Woke up feeling sick at 4 am and at 10 this morning, but it soon passed and I usually feel bad in the mornings so probably no sign whatsoever!!! Hope your 2ww goes well.

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kay-         for tomorrow all the best..lets hope that sickness is related to a baby in your tum  

Mackie-Ohhhh everything sounds   honey, i have no symptoms at all zilch   so i have given up thinking this cycle has worked, last time i had sore veiny boobs,severe tiredness (which i couldnt fight) and an increase in appetite nothing now though   im not upset or angry just realise its not my time..so stay   as everything your saying even the a/f pains all sound good to me


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone - I'm fine!  Feeling numb though as trying not to get my hopes up because of what the embryologists said.  I did get some twinges in the first 3 days but nothing since about 6pm last night.  Have tried to take it easy but with d/h being at work, had to keep getting up to do a few things - snacks, drinks, tv, video, make dinner etc but have taken it as easy as I can.

D/H is away at the moment, he's on his way up to Leamington Spa for a revision day before his first exam on 17 Jan.  So I got a few films from blockbuster yesterday and intend to watch films all afternoon.

Hope everyone else is okay!!  

Emma - lets hope you get some symptoms too.  You are doing exactly what I am doing and looking out for the same signals as last time.  I know its a bit early for me yet but I do remember felling more things going on down there.

Mackie - All sounds good.  I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Is everyone else just on cyclogest this time round?  I don't have to have the crinone gel.  

Spaykay - good luck for tomorrow.  Looks like the 11th has been lucky!!  Hope the 20th is too!

Jobi - I hope you are feeling better today.

Hi to everyone else I've missed

Jules x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just popped in to say hi very quickly as got to get on with the ironing really!!

Hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend - nothing to report here... just looking forward to my lining scan on Wednesday so we can get a definite date for transfer.

SpayKay Fingers crossed for a fantastic result tomorrow    

Emma   Wow not long to go now hun!  How you feeling?

Mackie  How was your day with your friend and her new baby – hope she gave you some positive vibes!!

Jules Hope you had a top day infront of the TV and had some good DVDs – that’s exactly what I have planned for my 2ww!!  When is DH back?  What exams is he doing?

Hello to everyone else    

Right the ironing board is calling!!

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi-Have fun with the ironing hope you get a date for e/t soon   im fine thanks honey busy week lunching with friends all my days are full so should make things go quicker  

Jules-Miracles can happen honey so try not to get negative you may still get a BFP


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

just popped in to say hello  

emma - every cycle is different no news could be good news keep positive hun    

mackie and jules goodluck to you two too keeping everything crossed for you    

spaykay goodluck for tomorrow hun   

jobi - what day do you think your transfer will be  

hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Do you like my    i will take a better pic tonight as you cant see the lovely twinkly lights  

Fudgey-


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

MORNING LADIES

HOW ARE YOU ALL ON THIS MISERABLE MORNING? I AM REALLY FED UP WITH THIS COLD AND WINDY WEATHER.

KAY ~ ANY NEWS? I'M THINKING OF YOU   

EMMA ~ KEEP POSITIVE HUNNI EVERY CYCLE IS DIFFERENT. LOVE THE CHRISTMAS TREE, ENJOY YOUR WEEK WITH YOUR FRIENDS.   

HELLO FUDGEY ~ HOW ARE YOU, LOVELY TO 'SEE' YOU 

JOBI ~ DID YOU GET THE IRONING DONE? GOOD LUCK FOR WEDNESDAY   

JULES ~ HOW ARE YOU DOING HUN? ISN'T DAY TIME TV RUBBISH! HOPE YOU WATCHED SOME GOOD FILMS. 

I'M NOT DOING MUCH THIS WEEK, AM SUPPOSED TO BE WORKING AT HOME BUT ACTUALLY MANAGED TO GET MOST DONE BEFORE I FINISHED AND WILL JUST EMAIL IT TO MY BOSS THROUGH OUT THIS WEEK. NAUGHTY I KNOW   I DIDN'T GET TO SEE MY FRIEND YESTERDAY. I WAS SO TIRED ALL DAY, THESE DRUGS REALLY DON'T LIKE ME, BUT I WILL SEE HER DURING THIS WEEK. HAVE A FACIAL BOOKED FOR FRIDAY AND A FULL SESSION AT HAIRDRESSERS ON SATURDAY SO WILL ENJOY BEING PAMPERED.

LOVE TO YOU ALL

MAC X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Mackie enjoy being pampered


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Evening All

Mackie - You are right, daytime TV has been crap!  I remember it used to be so good but no good films on.  I watched two from Blockbusters today.  I was going to go out but as it didn't stop raining here all day, I only made it up to the corner shop to post off the rest of my cards.  Have you had any symptoms Mackie?  Are you just on cyclogest or crinone too?

D/H is back tonight, so I will pick him up from the station when he calls.  

One more day off then its back to work for me.  I wish I had enough holiday to have the whole time off but hoping things will be slower now leading up to Christmas.  Its our departments Christmas lunch in the company canteen on Wednesday too, so a chance to have a longer lunch break as we usually get half an hour and most of the time end up working at our desks.  Thats why I don't feel guilty taking time off for sscans etc.  I go from work and go back to work.  My boss knows and has been quite understanding really.  How has everyone else found work?  He is taking us out for a Christmas lunch on Thursday, so that should be a longer lunch too.  Then its Friday again and we finish at 1pm on Fridays....hooray!!

Emma - Have a good week....sound like you are pretty busy.  I still have everything crossed for you.

I wish I knew if the eventually divided in me or not!!!!!!  I just have no symptoms whatsoever.  I just feel normal.

Jobi - Have you heard anymore?

Spaykay - Any news??

Fudgeyfu - Nice of you to pop by and send us good wishes.

Good Luck everyone

Jules x


Sti


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Join the club i feel normal too   but i think with medicated or normal fet your meant too from what i have been told anyway   good luck hun


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Morning All

Kay - Good luck for today.  Our fingers and toes are all croosed for you!

I think I have finally finished my Christmas shopping - stocking for d/h and all!!!  I finished it online yesterday.  I now just have to pick up a few food bits to take to my Mum's.  My brother and his family are coming over for Christmas this year.  They moved out there about 3 years ago when my brother was offered a fab job.  I haven't seen them since we got married 2years and 3 months ago.  I don't suppose my neice will remember me as she was only just coming up for 2 when I last saw her.  My nephew was my page boy and I think he will.  I miss them loads!!

Last day off for me today - I haven't been out much at all since the ET but its mainly been the weather.  I've enjoyed taking it easy and not doing much but the tv has been rubbish.  Hope there are some good things on today or may have to go to blockbuster again.

Emma & Mackie - Wishing you both another good day on the 2ww.  Look after yourselves.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  Not sure who has moved on now and who is left.  They all keep popping back to see us which is great!  Hi to you all!

Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Jules-Make the most of today honey, but it will be good to get out...meeting some girls from my clinic today for a starbucks


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls   

emma - will you be testing early hun   

jules - well done you for finishing your shopping  

mackie - you take it easy over the weekend  

kay - goodluck for today  

hello to everyone else  

as for me ive been throwing myself into work and doing lots of christmas shopping   i think im 

sick of my tree all ready   and its only been up a week


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

MORNING 

NOW YOU GIRLS HAVE GOT ME WORRIED SAYING YOU FEEL NORMAL COS I CERTAINLY DON'T! I AM SSOOOOOO TIRED, AND AM STILL GETTING THESE A/F TYPE PAINS, JUST WHEN I THINK THEY HAVE GONE THEY COME BACK. 2 O'CLOCK THIS MORNING I WOKE UP WITH REALLY STRONG PAINS, I HAD TO GET UP COS I THOUGH AF MUST HAVE STARTED BUT NO. I HAVE PHONED THE CLINIC THIS MORNING AND AM WAITING FOR THEM TO CALL ME BACK. I CERTAINLY DIDN'T HAVE THIS ON MY PREVIOUS FET. GOD AFTER 4 CYCLES YOU'D THINK I'D BE MORE IN CONTROL 

DF HAS AN APPOINTMENT IN JUST OUTSIDE OF TELFORD THIS AFTERNOON SO I THINK I AM GOING WITH HIM AND WILL DO SOME RETAIL THERAPY IN TELFORD WHILE HE MAKES SOME MONEY!!

EMMA ENJOY YOUR STARBUCKS 

JULES ENJOY YOUR LAST DAY BEFORE YOU RETURN TO WORK. 

KAY   

FUDGEY GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOPPING. 

MAC X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie you enjoy spending in Telford   yours could be   signs honey   

Fudgey-Im loving my


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

As i thought BFN for me     to everyone else and hopefully there will be some BFP'S soon   

Will go for a fresh cycle next time me thinks


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Emma - As I posted on the other thread, test anyway!  Just to put your mind at ease.  You never know - as you have told many others it could be a late implanter!!!  I know that you know your body too, I just still have a little hope left for you.  We've been through 2 of these together and I so want it to work for you!!!  ITS NOT OVER UNTIL ITS OVER.

Now your test day is here, mine & Mackie's will soon be upon us.  I can't test early as I'm not off work until the test date and I don't know how I'll be when I get the results.  Its been a tough one because they didn't divide - but you still want to hold on to the hope.  Looks like Mackie is getting some symptoms but me - NADA!!

Look after yourself Emma.  Hoping we can meet up someday - maybe in Bromley or something!

Jules x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma  

just seen your post im so so sorry hunny life is so cruel  

but like jules says still test in 2 days love to you and df


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popped in quickly to hello to everyone, & to let you know I am still thinking of you all!

Emma ~ Awwww hunni I'm so sorry to read your post, life is so unfair <<<HUGZ>>> But like the others said you still have 2 days to go, so fingers crossed for you sweetie xxxx

A big hello to everyone & hope you are all doing ok, I will be back soon to catch up with you all, take care

love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Thanks ladies, please dont feel bad im fine theres been no tears as i think im lucky in a way as it worked for me last time and i cant be too greedy  
Had lunch with a friend yesterday which i planned ages ago and a curry with friends last night so had a great time 
I will test tomorrow but i know how i am when im pg as i have had 5 pregnancies now and i always feel the same  
But just to shut you lot up i will ok   

Jules and mackie-


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Morning!

Emma ~ you sound very positive. I have been pg 3 times and each time I have been different! And each IVF cycle is different I caught with twins on my 1st and m/c and my 2nd I had and equally good response but nothing, my 1st FET I hated as I had no symptoms from start to finish and this one I have been up and down like a yo yo.  I guess what I am trying to say is it isn't over til it's over and don't give up which ever way you choose to go. 

Jules ~ How are you? not long to go!  

 Noodle nice to see you.

Fudgey ~ how's the shopping going? 

Hi to everyone else 

Yesterday I sat and wrote my Christmas cards. Today DF has just gone over to my office to collect some work for me.  I didn't want to go because I would just get roped into stuff and my boss told me not to go in or to phone if they need me they know where I am! Fantastic  
I spoke to my clinic about my af pains as Tuesday morning they were really strong.  They just said if they get worse to go in, but they have almost gone just twinges, so was I imagining them?!  SO I am definitely neurotic  I even tested yesterday  was cleaning a bathroom cupboard and found it so did it.  It was bfn but no suprise there then as test date is Monday!  But it's out of my system now and won't test until hospital on Monday. 

Honestly girls when I'm not on the drugs I am a nice level headed sensible professional woman!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry not been around alot - been mad busy at work this week and needed to get on top of all my work as today is my last day for 3 weeks!!  YIPPEE!  I have decided to have the 2ww on a sick note this time and then I have booked a weeks annual leave for after the end of my sick note, so not back at work til 8th Jan!!  

My scan went very well and FET is set for Tuesday - feeling very positive at the mo and looking forward to getting it done and dusted.  test day will be 2nd Jan and my birthday is 7th Jan so hoping for the best birthday ever!

So no personals I will catch up with all you gorgeous girls tomorrow I promise – sorry this has been a real “me” posting which I hate to do but I have so much to catch up on tonight…


Jobi xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ladies....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78693.0


----------

